# The Cruiser Thread



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi All
I did a search on cruisers & unless I missed it there doesnt appear to be another thread? (not with all cruisers in 1 place at least?)
So folks post up pics of your pride & joy cruisers, theres just something cool about them  ... pre yeti yetis, yeti sherpas, merlin newsboys, modern day retrotecs, the classic merlin newsboys, cook bros, lets see em folks


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

someone in this forum has a b!tchin Cook Bros Klunker. i'd love to see that again.

he's what i can share:

my Motocruiser #1










this Powerlite was going to be a Klunker but i sold it to a buddy recently










here is my 24" dual slolom Parkpre raced by Kiyomi Waller










one day i'd like to get a King Sting


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm loving that parkpre


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Speaking of Cook Bros.*

They have some nice galleries of cruisers.

Old cruisers: http://www.cookbros.com/Old-cruiser-gallery.html
New: http://www.cookbros.com/New-cruiser-gallery.html


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

tl1 said:


> They have some nice galleries of cruisers.
> 
> Old cruisers: https://www.cookbros.com/Old-cruiser-gallery.html
> New: https://www.cookbros.com/New-cruiser-gallery.html


it's un-restored and far more mtn bike than cruiser but here is my 1985 Cook.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Click here for pics of mine

*1978-1982 Cook Bros Cruiser* Racer Version Frame and fork
CBR cruiser handlebars 1 of 2 known made
CBR hubs
Tange 125 lp headset
tuf-nek stem
dia-comp hinged seat clamp
dia-comp 901 f+r brakes
dia-comp tech 5 levers
redline 400 crankset (till I find some silver dogbones to go with my cbr bottombracket)
shimano original bmx dx pedals
These parts I had to go modern. I wan to ride this bike not display it
Primo 22.2 chrome seatpost with integrated guts. 
Campagnolo contax rims
dt db spokes
avocet mens o2 ti seat

*1996 Kona* toolongaicantrememberita apu or somthing like that frame,fork,bars,stem
suntour xc pro gg headset
kona light beam seatpost
avener double sprung gel cushy seat
campy cenatur brake levers
campy record or cantilerss with euclid cable cariers
nexus 7sp internal hub db lased to campy contax rim
nukeproof carbon mini hub db laced to campy contax rim
avocet city kevlar 1.95 slicks
oe crank (I have a profile 175 chrome crank to put on but need the euro cups)
1st get deore xt fat pedals


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

1920`s Colson Flyer clunker.Mine
Don Mclung
Black Sheep
Both from the 29er forum
This is what I think when you say cruiser.


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*'78 Schwinn Cruiser*



scant said:


> Hi All
> I did a search on cruisers & unless I missed it there doesnt appear to be another thread? (not with all cruisers in 1 place at least?)
> So folks post up pics of your pride & joy cruisers, theres just something cool about them  ... pre yeti yetis, yeti sherpas, merlin newsboys, modern day retrotecs, the classic merlin newsboys, cook bros, lets see em folks


My cruiser "evolved" from a 5 speed cruiser to single speed retro MTB that I've raced a couple of times last year. Built mainly with old parts around the garage and scavenging parts of my other bikes, this has become my primary ride over my Blur and Cannondale 1FG. Even though it's lost about 15 lbs from its original form by swapping out practically everything but the frame, it's still heavy and slow but sooo much fun to ride.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

*Here is one from my garage*

If I get around to it I'll try to pull some more out and shoot photos of them.
Rob


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

1FG rider said:


> My cruiser "evolved" from a 5 speed cruiser to single speed retro MTB that I've raced a couple of times last year. Built mainly with old parts around the garage and scavenging parts of my other bikes, this has become my primary ride over my Blur and Cannondale 1FG. Even though it's lost about 15 lbs from its original form by swapping out practically everything but the frame, it's still heavy and slow but sooo much fun to ride.


That looks great, I love it. Would you by chance be interested in selling the old rear wheel? Ive got a project desperately awaiting something like that. PM me if so.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rob M. said:


> If I get around to it I'll try to pull some more out and shoot photos of them.
> Rob


Another beauty. I need to get crackin on my cruiser project.

Heres a similar thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=88446&highlight=clunker


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Cook Bros Cruiser*

Yea I really wanted to pull this one off the rack to take some fresh new pics but with all this rain I may have to pull down the canoe instead


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Yea I really wanted to pull this one off the rack to take some fresh new pics but with all this rain I may have to pull down the canoe instead


i'm so jelous!


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i'm so jelous!


 You want a canoe?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

my bad, I didnt see the clunker thread.


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

you've all seen mine,but here you go.................


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i'm so jelous!


That's because you havent tried to ride this thing up the hills around here 

I've had this beast for 26 years!!!

Bought it from the Koski's at the Cove. Now theres a blast from the past

It had a Stronglight-Galli headset originally, I'll have to post some pictures of that thing.

It basically used tapered roller bearings back in the 60's I think, I've never seen another one like it.


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Ooooh, cruisers AND Klunkers, I love it. Particularly enjoy all the "twinbar" variations.
I'll post my mid 40s cruiser/klunker as soon as I can get some pics.
Anyone know anything about this ti bike from Howley's recent treasure trove?....

https://www.cycleidaho.com/download/photos/OldBikeShow/TiPaperBoy.jpg


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

*Great cruisers guys...*

makes me want to finish my retro cruiser...guess I'm considered a newbie once again after being away from bikes for a number of years;now the bug has caught me again. While I'm saving up my dinero for a new SS 29er (any suggestions?), I've got a '35 Elgin frame that's being powdercoated, and I want to convert into a moutain cruiser. Any suggestion on the build? What forks, headset,crank,wheelset to use? Not top of line stuff,but quality rebuild parts; can't spend all my money. Ebay route? Thanks for the advice, glad I'm back biking again.


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey there CJ, the "Bike Bug" may lie dormant but I don't think it can ever be cured.  
What kind of frame is your Elgin, 26" wheel or 28" (like th Colson pictured in the thread).
Can you build your own wheels? If so that would allow you to use quality BMX hubs with MTB rims if you wanted to do a modern build "resto-rod" without messing with the rear spacing. Do you plan to go single-speed or geared? Really the interpretation of a cruiser or klunker is wide open as you can see from the variety of stuff in this thread. Just have fun with it and if it makes you smile others will probably dig on it too.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

You're right cyclodan, it was only dormant! I'm planning on keeping it fairly simple, setup as a singlespeed, but like you suggest, with quality wheels. I've seen some decent cruisers setup with Mavic rims and yep, BMX hubs...thinks that's the way to go. It's the Elgin with 26"s. Never built up wheels before, but would be willing to try...worse comes to worse I could get the parts and have the LBS finish it. Any particular hubs of better quality? Any advice on the front end? Standard forks or rigid chromoly? Can a threadless headset be used with mtb bars instead of quill type/threaded forks? I'm a learning alot with all these threads....it maybe an obsession or addiction now, because I just got another frame to build, a Gamble's Hiawatha in really great shape.Geez, thanks for the input


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cruiser*

Here is my MCS Magna Cruise. Sorry about the lighting. This is my wanna be Cook Bros.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Here are mine:

1952 Schwinn Resto project
1962 Schwinn

I ride the '62 a ton. The rack on the back is for the one wheeled Burley tandem trailer thing I haul my son on.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

Schwinn Spitfire 1955, Marzocchi Shocks, V-brakes, 180mm 1-piece BMX cranks, BMX sealed bottom bracket.

oh, yeah ...

lazyracer
Crestline, CA


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

*Here's a thread with some classic cruisers*

I posted some with classic cruisers restored by a guy I know.
I've got my own '58 AMF Luxury Liner, but no good pics right now.
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=145945&highlight=neveride

Just a couple from that thread:



























​


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*I lOVE the cruisers*

At my house, this is what you get when you mention a cruiser...

An old 'pre-war' skip-tooth Schwinn Excelsior. This thing looks pretty rugged. I think it was painted with a brush sometime before 1950  
I plan to keep it just like it is. I've gone through the bearings and hubs 'n such. I had to replace the chain (with NOS) as the side plates were cracked and would break on occassion. I also replaced the tires as they ended up splitting. I recovered the seat myself. Now it is completely ridable and such a blast to cruise down town for a cup of coffee.










Next, I have this 70's - 80s Schwinn cruiser that I've 'pimped'. It started out looking like this:









I know, some would probably left well enough alone. However, I wanted to pimp 'er out. So, I threw on a springer front end, bigger bars, leather grips, a Brooks springy saddle (the old seat was broken) and replaced the cracked tires with some blackwalls.

Here's how it looked until last week when I tore it down to send to the powder coater. (The existing paint was a home spray job by the previous owner).










I'll post a pic again after she comes back from the powder shop. She'll be a dark metal flake green. Should be fun. 

Cheers~
Joe


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cruisers*

They look like good clunker candidates to me.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

i dig the excelsior! i wouldn't mind picking that up from you if you ever decided to sell.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

vdubbusrider said:


> i dig the excelsior! i wouldn't mind picking that up from you if you ever decided to sell.


What happened to veloculture?


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

mwr said:


> What happened to veloculture?


whoops. i logged onto the wrong account. it's early for me. thats my excuse.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

vdubbusrider said:


> whoops. i logged onto the wrong account. it's early for me. thats my excuse.


there we go. i'm back.


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Late to the party, but here's my krusty kruzer...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

cyclodan said:


> Late to the party, but here's my krusty kruzer...


That is a damn cool fork. What the hell is it? Could we get a couple of detail shots?

Thanks


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Primitive leading link type fork. Probably began life as something like this. Murray or Wester Flyer X-53 or maybe a Murray Fliteline


----------



## GinSonic (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm waaay late on this and reviving a dead thread, as it were.
Here's my frankenbike coffee cruiser build;

Project "RatRod;"



















Here's the URL for the write, details of the progress and more pics;

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=308628

It's somewhat confusing as to where one would post bikes like this. I've seen cruisers in the 29er and 96er/69er forums. {Where I posted my thread on this bike??!??!?!?!??!?}}

As you will see in the other thread, I've still some work to do on 'er, but I'll keep those interested up to date.
G.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Cruiser?*

How's this for a Cruiser?

It's a 6 Speeder...


----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

This is my complete Cook Bros. Cruiser. It has Cook Frame and Uni-Clamp Forks,Bars,Cook Laid Back Seat Post,Dog Bone Cranks with a Cook Spyder,Bottom Bracket,Cook Pedals and also Hubs. No, it is not an optical illusion, it also uses a 26" front and a 24" rear wheel.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Scraper Bikes*


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

No f'n way! Didn't you have a spacing problem? That is cool.


----------



## GinSonic (Jun 13, 2007)

moosegoosenick said:


> This is my complete Cook Bros. Cruiser. It has Cook Frame and Uni-Clamp Forks,Bars,Cook Laid Back Seat Post,Dog Bone Cranks with a Cook Spyder,Bottom Bracket,Cook Pedals and also Hubs. No, it is not an optical illusion, it also uses a 26" front and a 24" rear wheel.


Some cool rides in here!
Dude! where can I obtain that seatpost?
G.


----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

G,
those posts are going for anywhere between $150-$300 on evilbay.


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

Nashbar Flashback...









Joe Breeze...









Diamondback Voyager III...


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jan 15, 2004)

Old 70's/80's DBS 12-speed race/touring-bike converted to a single speed coaster brake coffee-shop racer. Rides like a dream


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

heres my 59 Columbia. King HS, Ti-Dye front spokes, Bullseye cranks, XC Compe pedals, the best bar bike ever..


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

my rather un-stock giant simple 7 
chromed shivers
powder coated hayes
carbon race face post
7 speed road bike suicide shifter










1 of 100 skull skates limited edition


----------



## drtunit (Sep 3, 2004)

Well here are my contributions...top is a pre-war Schwinn DX with Monarch (I think) dual spring fork, Sturmey Archer front drum brake and red band two speed kickback. I may bechanging out the two speed for a Sturmey 3-speed w/drum...


Bottom is a 81 BCA BMX inspired MTB w/26" drum brakes front and rear and 3-speed.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

raceface turbine crankset just sneaking in there  I like the old & new mix


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Scott_in_Jersey said:


> Diamondback Voyager III...


I missed this first time around. was that a production frame? I like it


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

heres mine. I've been told its around 1955 schwinn fleet. currently still in vancouver, due on UK shores sometime this summer (if we ever have a UK summer?!)









I acquired it shortly after seeing the "coffee cruiser" thread. really impressed by that build :thumbsup: intionally I was going to do the full restore. now I'm going to see what condition its really in, clean it up, maybe fit a few modern parts depending on what, if anything needs replacing. I've been told its still rideable

curious to see the forks.. they kinda scare me :thumbsup:


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

eeeneey (1936 Schwinn C model bomber)










meeneey (1997 Breezer Iggy)










mineey (1938 Schwinn with some mods)










hey MOE (1986 Mongoose AT Pro)


----------



## drtunit (Sep 3, 2004)

Very cool Eric, I have seen these on other posts and was inspired to build the DX into a Klunker-esque cruiser...


----------



## Cody Broken (Oct 28, 2006)

This thread makes me happy, although somewhat envious. It is obvious some are throwing much dough at these old bikes, and that is what I envy. But mostly the lack of pretention and taking of one's self so seriously is what I find wonderfully refreshing.
You guys f-n rock.
Beautiful bikes, every one of them.
Thank you.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> I'll post a pic again after she comes back from the powder shop.


For some reason, the system wouldn't let me edit my original post (maybe that function times out over time?) Here's a pic after powder coat.



Can you see it against the green background?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Cruiser? Klunker? Whatever....*

Here the latest creation to emerge from the test lab:



A 1952 Schwinn frame, with a newer fork (I believe from a "Mad Wagon"), with cantilever posts and truss rods to maintain the 'old school' flavor. There's a Nexus 7-speed rear hub with a roller brake out back.







I gotta say, this is one of THE most fun bikes I've put together in a while. It's tight, smooth, and a blast to ride. I'm really impressed with the rear wheel.

It may get a powder coat eventually (that fork is killin' me), and there may be additional changes down the road (tires) -- but I think I'll ride it for awhile like this.

Cheers~
Joe


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Panda 26"









MCS 24"









83 Univega Land Rover









Columbia 24"


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice crew Elves! I like that Panda.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Its got a custom tail light I made out of an army surplus signal light. super insanely bright.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Is that for when you are being pursued, kinda like the oil spill?


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Don't ask me what the hell this is, it's heavy, steers to left and the grips disappeared the second it started raining, but it's my cruiser....


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

*My GT's*









Dynoglide with a few mods.








Moto pub bike.


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

*My cruiser*

A blast to ride!


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

*For Sale: 1959 Columbia cruiser w/ Bullseye cranks, King HS, TI spokes and seat*

More pics in Vintage bike classifieds.

Unrestored 1959 Columbia 5 star frame and old cruiser fork, King headset, ACS BMX stem, Club Roost riser bar, custom machined BB adapter for standard threaded BB, Bullseye cranks, Suntour XC Compe pedals, Velomax front wheel, radial with Ti multi colored spokes, 13/16" fluted BMX seatpost, Flite Ti seat, Shimano coaster rear hub with alloy rim, WTB 2.1 knobbies. Lightweight at only 27.5 lbs. Seattube: 19" ctt, Toptube: 23" ctc. This bike is a very fun to ride. $300. Bike is in Portland Or, I will ship with Paypal.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

to klunk, or not to klunk...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hey Hollister...*

don`t even think about it. I`d weld a hanger on a factory SS before I`d deface that.
J
>


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> For some reason, the system wouldn't let me edit my original post (maybe that function times out over time?) Here's a pic after powder coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see it against the green background?


I'm loving that paint


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

jeff said:


> don`t even think about it. I`d weld a hanger on a factory SS before I`d deface that.
> J
> >


i see your point


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

hollister said:


> to klunk, or not to klunk...


Bah - it's only a 1933 B10E ... KLUNK IT!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ericb49 said:


> Bah - it's only a 1933 B10E ... KLUNK IT!


you're good


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

schwinn motorbike ?? I can't read the headbadge with the glare. That's a thing of beauty.



***edit**** Eric answered my question before i could even ask it. : )


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

nwmtb said:


> schwinn motorbike ?? I can't read the headbadge with the glare. That's a thing of beauty.
> 
> ***edit**** Eric answered my question before i could even ask it. : )


a couple of my personal favorite cruisers, bikes from yesteryear.

1927 Elgin Motor .... (not sure what i'm going to do with this but i have a tank, wheels and fenders)

1915 Iver J (amost complete)
1920 Mead

and my Koz


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

nwmtb said:


> a couple of my personal favorite cruisers, bikes from yesteryear.
> 
> 1927 Elgin Motor .... (not sure what i'm going to do with this but i have a tank, wheels and fenders)
> 
> ...


all very cool

but that Iver is hot!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Elgin Moto, Schwinn, Colson,CCM*

1930`s Elgin
1952 Schwinn Clunker
1927 Colson clunker
No name frame
CCM


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*CCM again*

Sorry, bad pic.


----------



## g-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

here's mine. I believe it's the ultimate bar bike. maybe not because that green draws people out of the hills. velo orange fenders were the xmas present and will beon in time for NYE. Maybe the black peugeot is the best bar bomber it does have a 3-speed!!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

:yesnod: That LAWWILL KNIGHT is one nice piece.Man I LOVE that bike.What years were those made?
Here is a pic of my CHAMPION RACING PRODUCTS 26".Champion began using the center bar design around 1975/76 on thier 20" NMX Frames.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

77 to early 80's


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*One more to add...*

Here's another in the Klunker variety...

Pre-war Rollfast

Skip-tooth

Pretty much the way I received it. Not sure what will happen to this one...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*I clunkered my Ignaz*

Well, I was really looking for some older Cook Bros forks to give my Breezer Ignaz more of a clunker look, but I found some Tange. What do you think?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

From the front.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lookin good Scotty, nice front hub and pedals too! Get some canti posts brazed on, that would really do the trick. If my Iggy were not so mint I would be fixin' it up too - need to find me a beater


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks. I actually have some clamp on cantis but I didn't want to mark up the frame. I put an old schwinn neck on there as well. I really do not like the Nexus system, mainly because you can't replace the shifter, so this is probably destined to become a single speed. I could go the derailleur route I guess.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

You can swap with other shifters...as long as they have the Nexus indexing. Looks like a later revo unit on there, they came with the thumb units originally. The roller brake is fun too


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

That is the original shifter. Some came with the thumb and some came with the twist. What I wanted to use was an old friction shifter.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*clamp on canti's*

Do you have any pics of the clamp on canti's? I am thinking about machining some clamps for canti bosses for a clunker project I am working on. Thanks

frog


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Clamp-on cantilevers would be a bad solution. They make more sense on a flat fork blade than a round one, and they would look strange. Go with one sort or another of brazed on brakes, or a drum for a total klunker look.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Clamp-on cantilevers would be a bad solution. They make more sense on a flat fork blade than a round one, and they would look strange. Go with one sort or another of brazed on brakes, or a drum for a total klunker look.


I agree 100%


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

I guess these are cruisers...

Mid 60's vintage Columbia trike - hotrodded slightly. And quadracycle, hotrodded a little moreso...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Clamp on cantis*

Here is my clunker project with the clamp on cantis. No, I guess they are not era correct, but they do look easy to fabricate and you can remove them and put them on a different bike.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Bolt-On Canti Post Pic*



1 cog frog said:


> Do you have any pics of the clamp on canti's?
> 
> frog


Here's a pic I lifted from ebay (I think).


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

ScottyMTB said:


> Here is my clunker project with the clamp on cantis. No, I guess they are not era correct, but they do look easy to fabricate and you can remove them and put them on a different bike.


That is one cool bike but...

those twist ties are killin' me


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> That is one cool bike but...
> 
> those twist ties are killin' me


They are totally adjustable. 

I just haven't got around to finishing it.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> From the front.


thats lush


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks. Now if the snow would melt.


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

*Interestead in selling your Nexus?*



ScottyMTB said:


> Thanks. I actually have some clamp on cantis but I didn't want to mark up the frame. I put an old schwinn neck on there as well. I really do not like the Nexus system, mainly because you can't replace the shifter, so this is probably destined to become a single speed. I could go the derailleur route I guess.


Are you interestead in selling your NEXUS? Let me know.


----------



## Old Cruiser (Jan 11, 2008)

Although late models by comparison, here's our crusiers:

Mine, 2001 Electra Flying Sue with a Brooks leather mud flap, Cat Eye lights, aftermarket saddle with chrome halo, analog speedo, red dice valve caps, and bell.










The Wife's 2007 Manhattan Pink, modded with a Nexus 3spd. w/white cable casing, Brooks leather mud flap, white skull and cross bone valve caps, and bell.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Nike Pics*

Is that your antique store? Those are nice pics, they have sort of a country feel. Nice bikes too.


----------



## Old Cruiser (Jan 11, 2008)

ScottyMTB said:


> Is that your antique store? Those are nice pics, they have sort of a country feel. Nice bikes too.


No I'm sorry they're not, we live in the 2nd oldest town in Texas (Bastrop), this is the historic downtown district, occasionally we'll load up the cruisers and haul them out there for a nice little cruise through the historic nieghbourhood and downtown area and along the river walk (Colorado river).

So this time out I figured I take along the camera and see if I could get some semi retro looking pics, and some others along with them, although the others are some love bird kinda pics 

The 2nd pic is a little antique shop with a 3spd Schwinn parked in the shrubs, and a no name cruiser (green/white one) on the porch, the other shop with the bike hanging, is also a no name bike with steel saddle baskets attached to it.

We love our bikes, and love the old school cruisers, currently I have accumulated a Raleigh 3spd Sport, that's getting ready for restoration, not really what I prefer, but hey, it's nice to keep the history alive :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I think you achieved what you were going after. I used to have some "garden art" bikes in my yard, but my neighbor, who restores fat tire bikes, kept taking them.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is one of the many incarnations of my Damondback Voyager.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My Fifty-Three

It doesn't look like that anymore.










My Wife's Nirve Minx


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's my KHS converted to singlespeed, also have a Mongoose Zuma converted to fixed but no pics yet.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

My Two ...


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

biss-ness said:


> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/jenbissness/IMG_1282.jpg
> 
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/jenbissness/IMG_0232.jpg
> 
> My Two ...


Very nice!


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*why did i sell this?*

oh yeah, because i'm an idiot.....


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

what frame and forks and hubs please?
veeerrrry nice!
oh, and neck please.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*poor scan...*



elvez said:


> what frame and forks and hubs please?
> veeerrrry nice!
> oh, and neck please.


 . ..of an old print. schwinn king sting. probably purchased new as a frameset. it was a total basketcase from a yard sale in a crappy neighborhood..... had a cook bb conversion, sugino stem was there, built up some used araya 7x's with a red & a blue nos suzue hub we still had in the shop several years ago. had mark nobilette braze on rear cantis. it was a fun bike.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

*Two past, two present:*

The daily beater. This is what I lock up at work all day, or what I ride in the rain and salty winter roads:








The nicer beater. This is for decent weather. I'm going to have canti studs brazed on later this winter and make it a cyclocross singlespeed:








1967 Schwinn Racer. It's not mine anymore, but I took the 26" wheels off and replaced them with Salsa Delgado rims, Schwinn XS 4x4 BMX hubs, 185mm crmo BMX crank, Snafu pedals, and an old Campy headset. I had the color matched and pinstriped fenders, but they weren't on in this pic for some reason. I wish I still had this bike 








1983-4 Mongoose Pro Class. I wish I still had this one as well. I sold it to someone from VintageBMX.com because I knew they'd take care of it and display it better than I could. I'd take it out of a closet once a year maybe to dust it off and ride it. It deserved better.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

very cool :] here are some then an now pics of my Clunker, 
pics are from April 1984 in Fullerton Ca.
















and today in Prescott AZ.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

There are some great bikes in this thread. Here are my cruisers, past and present. I've posted some of these before, but figured I'd consolidate them all here.

Here's my skiptooth 52 Schwinn. Seems to be a popular year- there's a few more '52s in this thread.








This is what I call my Bendix cruiser. It's just a Taiwainese-made cruiser frame, nothing special, but I liked the fact it had a water bottle mount. I built some wheels for it, Bendix 2-speed kick back hub in the rear, and threw on some Odyssey cranks and a Moon chainring. And then covered it in band stickers from when I was in school and working at the college radio station. 








1961 Schwinn Traveler. Sold this last year.








S&S 26" BMX Cruiser.








Kona A'Ha. Sold this one, but just bought another one


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I love those dia-compe brake levers!


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*the green lantern lol*

this one will be going to the chop shop for a nice 10" stretch


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Mine*


----------



## jmjones (Feb 24, 2006)

*Schwinn Varisity*

Here is my finished winter project, to be used to haul that cup of coffee and myself to the bike shop on Saturday mornings to shoot the breeze with the guys:

It began as a Schwinn Varsity. the frame dates to October '69. All parts are original except for NOS spokes that I rebuilt the wheels with and NOS Weinmann brake levers and new cables and housings.

I bead blasted the frame, ground off all cable guides except the rear brake. hand sanded , polished and clear coated.

the tires are club roost cross terra 27 x 1 3/8

Cup and holder is by soma fabrications


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't believe I haven't posted my rat up. I bought the original Monark Silver King 24" cruiser for $120 shipped from PA, and the cheap MTB I robbed parts from for $15 I think. They sat around and were ridden for a while, I ended up running the MTB into the ground (trials till the big ring had no teeth, the tire rubbed the frame and it didn't shift) and I just never rode the Monark, because it couldn't handle off road duty with the stock springer and road tires. I basically just stripped the monark and built it back up with the MTB components, some BMX parts and misc stuff laying around the shop. Only thing I had to do fab wise was shorten the (threaded) steerer on the forks (cut, sleeve, braze back together since I don't have a die that big) and grind a little on the rivets on the back of the emblem to make that fit. 








It's not exactly the most modern handling machine, and it doesn't stop worth a damn with only a bad front brake (bare steel just doesn't grip a pad, I might end up wire wheeling them or finding another bike to rob off of), but on a nice flowy trail, I've never had more fun.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*keepin it on the low low*

my bike I love the most that sits on show in the lounge


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang. I lov me sum velvet. What no subs?


----------



## santacruzdave (Dec 24, 2007)

ODALE vato! That a firme ride ese!


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

mucho grande


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

mucho caliante


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

ckevlar said:


> Dang. I lov me sum velvet. What no subs?


no subs but want to turn into trike or 4wheeler,but here in N.Z it cost around $350 for just the chassie and nada else,my bike would be around a $1000 as new,I scored it for 4 $300


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this bike today and I had my camera with me, so I took a few pictures.

The frame is not old, it's a repro and it says "Zap" on it which is not the former MBA columnist but the electric bike company. Looks to me like it was once a one-speed, since the derailleur hanger is a bolt-on. Shifter is a GripShift.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's mine 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=384246&highlight=blacksheep


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

posted previously somewhere else; my '70 schwinn typhoon. random:

frame blasted, shaved chainguard mounts & kickstand & powder coated
mountain cycles suspender fork
profile bmx stem & seatpost clamp
nos pro-neck bmx cruiser bar - polished
nos brooks b5n cut down to swallowesque profile
jad bmx cranks (hollow cranks arms, ti spindle - neat stuff)
crupi pedals (new. i wanted hutch pedals until i found out how much they were selling for these days)
ancient morrow coaster hub - rechromed
bullseye front hub
doublewide rims - stripped & polished

really fun bike. bit of a mash-up in terms of eras & genres, but i think it works.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

very nice but I think the forks are a bit chunky for the whole bike,a bit too british beef for me but they are very nice forks,overall I would have no hezitation adding that cruiser to the shed


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is another one of mine
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4126579#post4126579
Notice the pedals:thumbsup:


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

Thats one Slik Bike!


xy9ine said:


> posted previously somewhere else; my '70 schwinn typhoon. random:
> 
> frame blasted, shaved chainguard mounts & kickstand & powder coated
> mountain cycles suspender fork
> ...


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Finally finished my cruiser*

Been working on this through the winter, and it's finally rideable:thumbsup:

80's Schwinn Cruiser complete bike saved from the garbage
original fork
Rear wheel is original 114mm spaced coaster brake(stopping sucks)
Front is a cheap spare from the garage
Machined solid aluminum seatpost
Machined bottom bracket adapter (both made in the shop where I teach)
original stem
Diamondback bars
original headset
Brooks B-17 saddle
Truvativ cranks Ritchey chainring and UN-51 bottom bracket from the parts bin
Kenda K-Rad 2.3 tires
original grips (to be replaced asap...ouch!)
pedals stolen from my wifes bike (until I can buy some decent platforms)

Still looking for a set of drum brake wheels so I can actually stop!
I am also still toying with the bars, need to ride these a bit to see how I like them (used to riding bars with lots more sweep!)

frog


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*My cruisers, old and news*

New:
2007 Knight Bike Co. Retro Redline Squareback








2008 SE OM Flyer









Old:
Unknown 26 inch BMX frame w champion bar and double top tube









Hutch XL24 from the 80s.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

that red bmx is mint,I would cruze on that any day


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Picked up another King Sting Today This One is Nicey*

I was stoked about this one. Got it today from the owner of a schwinn shop back in the 70s and 80s that is selling his shop and whole collection. He put this King Sting together back in the day and never rode it. Sturmey Archer drums front and rear, SE Racing Landing Gear forks, red arayas.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Specialized Globe with F/R drum brakes.
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh31/wheelbender/specialized.jpg


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Got some cruisers to add to this thread. First one is a '61 Schwinn that I built up for a friend.









And this is a 1941 Schwinn DX. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats a way cool way to place the dropout adjuster bolts,never seen that way done before


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

That '41 DX just screams klunker, you ought to send that over to Alan Bonds and have him do it up right. Very nice. 

I'd be happy to take it off your hands if you decide to part with it! 

frog


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*'97 A'ha Cruiser*


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

edit


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

TRIPLE R said:


> Thats a way cool way to place the dropout adjuster bolts,never seen that way done before


It is also the way to tell a pre-war Schwinn from a post-war one.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cruiser 5*

Gotta keep the cruiser thread going. Got this as a frame and fork and added the bars, stem, wheels and seat. Just gotta do something about the pedals.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

nice,my repo cruiser looks similar to yours,still havent got round to stetchin out the rear,I like clean lines so i gona run the gear cable into the top of the downtube thru the BB into the chainstay and out near the back,dont need a back brake,cos I doing it in flat black rat rod style wid ol skool pin stripes,should come out o.k,imagine yours wid about an 8-10inch stretch from the back wheel and the seatpost welded neer where the bracke bosses are and then I will remove the seattube all together so it will be void in the frame,yeeeaaaar monster garage style


----------



## JasonInAugusta (May 21, 2008)

One I've been messing with.

Wheelbase: 77.25 in
Seat Height: 24 in
Fork Length: 35 in
Rear Tire: 26x2.4
Front Tire: 24x2.125

Will be getting a Sturmey-Archer rear hub (going to make a motorcycle style jockey shift to control it), new front fork with CNC clamps and stem, disc brakes, etc.

Freakin' thing works your abs like mad. :lol:










I use it to cruise the neighborhood with the kids.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

You read my mind wid the jockey shift


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is my Australian Cattle Dog sitting with my 2000 Rockhopper FSR and 1950 Schwinn B-6.

Except for the tires, the Schwinn is pretty much the way it was when I bought it. It came with the original rack and rear fender, and I'd like to find a front fender for it.

Now that I've put Maxxis Hookworm tires on the Rockhopper, it makes a superb cruiser. Every day I use it to walk (and run) my dog, and she loves it.

Dave
https://www.roadsters.com/


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

biss-ness said:


> Thats one Slik Bike!


thanks man. decided to change it up a bit; it's going to have some fixie / cross dna injected in it's next iteration.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry if this has already been covered but this is a big thread. 

How comfortable of a bike does a cruiser make? I have lusted after a Texas Firemans Cruzer for years and next year I might actually be able to purchase one as a secondary "play" bike. But I want something that will be comfortable on extended rides (4+ hours) around town.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Roadsters said:


> Here is my Australian Cattle Dog sitting with my 2000 Rockhopper FSR and 1950 Schwinn B-6.
> 
> Except for the tires, the Schwinn is pretty much the way it was when I bought it. It came with the original rack and rear fender, and I'd like to find a front fender for it.
> 
> ...


I'm really getting into the Schwinn and the dog. The Spec is way too spaceship looking for me.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Reconditioned Mongoose Zuma. I added the f/r drum brakes and 7 spd dropout derailleur (a la klunker). I can't wait to replace the flimsy suspension seatpost.


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is my 26" BMX. It is an unknown frame and fork. It is like none other I have ever seen. Everybody I ask about is stumped to is origins as well.










Chainstay and dropouts are like none other.










Frame was too tall to fit all the way in the chroming tank.










Tuff Neck stem.










Wolber double wall rims with specialized sealed bearing hubs. Radial front.










The bars are too tall so I have some bars off of a 1972 Husky dirtbike to swap out. I have the yellow front tire but swapped it out to ride some dirt trails.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Here are updated photos of a couple I posted early in this thread.

I stopped pulling the kid trailer with the one, so was able to remove the rack and fender. I also found that it was the only good use for the Continental Vertical Pros I had laying around. I originally built it in 1986 with Shimano BMX cranks, a Cyclepro fork, Tioga BMX seat post camp, and Diamond Back BMX stem. Has a mid 80's Shimano coaster brake rear wheel and an early 90's Deore DX front on an Araya CV-7 rim.

After 20 years, I finally got around to rattle can painting the red and white one last summer. Had to hand paint the Indian heads. Bike is mostly original and it is time for a re-build of the New Departure rear hub, as it barely stops..


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are mine: 1950 Schwinn w/Morrow rr hub and local provenance; 1954 Schwinn girls' step-through that I picked up/rebuilt for a friend, 1980 Schwinn Heavy Duti (a basement find - FREE), and 1981 Schwinn Cruiser with modern running gear. The blue, green, and yellow bikes are 100% original, except for the basket and tires on the Heavy Duti, and tires on the blue bike.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I have no clue what it is, but it's fun!









And my cruiser project a 1946(I believe) Schwinn B6


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

There are a ton of great bikes on here, thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's mine, a 1969 Humber Sports. 3-speed. Lots of fun!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Added a few things to my '41 DX, and took some new photos. I changed the seat out for a Brooks, found an original headbadge, and found a replacement decal for the downtube. Next up is a rear hub overhaul, but other than that, I love riding this bike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweet Build... Love the prewar Schwinn


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Waypops said:


> Ýòà òåìà äîëæíà áûòü ðàçäåëåíà íà íåñêîëüêî


If you say so.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

1952 Schwinn Spitfire









*1955 Schwinn Spitfire Straight Bar*









*1949 Schwinn DX, Restored*


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

1940/41 DX "LaSalle" retro DH race bike


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

williamf777 said:


> Here is my 26" BMX. It is an unknown frame and fork. It is like none other I have ever seen. Everybody I ask about is stumped to is origins as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure this is an MCS.


----------



## cammetal (Mar 9, 2009)

*Original CB Cruiser!*

Here's a pic of my CB Cruiser. All original with CBR fr hub, bars, Team Schwinn cranks, Diacompe fr brake, Schwinn saddle.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

cammetal said:


> Here's a pic of my CB Cruiser. All original with CBR fr hub, bars, Team Schwinn cranks, Diacompe fr brake, Schwinn saddle.


Oh damn!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a new favorite Cooks Cruiser. Aw heck, I think I have a new favorite cruiser....


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

That is hot.


----------



## cammetal (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a few more pics of the CB Cruiser


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

cammetal said:


> Here's a pic of my CB Cruiser. All original with CBR fr hub, bars, Team Schwinn cranks, Diacompe fr brake, Schwinn saddle.


Absolutely love it but it needs a Brooks saddle badly. That Schwinn ain't cutting it.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

These things are getting to be like Cunninghams. Everybody's got one.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

williamf777 said:


>





ScottyMTB said:


> I am pretty sure this is an MCS.


A similar MCS to the one above popped up on CL locally (gone now).










Then what looks like the same frame popped up on the bay from the area too. Not sure they are the same or not... two quad forks in the same week would be quite a coincidence though!


----------



## cammetal (Mar 9, 2009)

*Yeah, But...*



Boy named SSue said:


> Absolutely love it but it needs a Brooks saddle badly. That Schwinn ain't cutting it.


This is a 25 yr old bike with the exact kit supplied when my dad bought it. Why change because it's cool?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

hollister said:


> all very cool
> 
> but that Iver is hot!


Hah! Blast from the past.. that Iver used to be mine!

Looking good RedBarn....

-Schmitty-


----------



## guzziee (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's a current project

Before:










After:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

This thread just keeps getting better.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Heres my Schwinn, roughly '35-'38. Awaiting better bars and a headbadge but getting some use around the local trails. Are there any more Klunkers in the UK?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Update on build specs. Getting closer to finished.
1982 Cook Bros Cruiser Frame and fork
CBR cruiser handlebars
CBR hubs laced to Ukai Aeros with Ritchey Logic spokes  
Hatta Kongo headset
CBR stem
Helix CBR style seat clamp (real ones are getting 350$ and up
dia-compe 901 front
dia-compe tech 5 lever
CBR crankset 
CBR bottom bracket)
shimano original bmx dx pedals
These parts I had to go modern. I wan to ride this bike not display it
Primo 22.2 chrome seatpost with integrated guts.
Selle Italia comfort seat
Avocet 1.95 kevlar belted slicks

Before:









After:



























To finish I'd like to get an vintage aluminum post and some Shimano Tourney bmx brake/s. It would be nice to have a real seat clamp but the cost is way too out of my league. Then again I said that about the ugly CBR stem. Before I got it. Still the most used bike I own. Use it as a sleigh for when my dog takes me for a run and to pull the kid to school in the trailer. Great bike. The bars are so comfortable.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Awesome CBR cruiser!! Although I would push those bars forward a bit. It just looks goofy that way, although im sure its comfy.

Will


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks. I always though they looked goofy like that in pics too. Thought maybe they wer mounted wrong or something. But when you mount them in this position they are in the proper positioning for your wrists. This is the way they were designed to be positioned as per Billy Mac (<designed the cruiser bits). Its position is not as agressive as the CBR mountain bars that were on there before or the Santa Ana GT 26" bars they replaced but in riding them and curb jumping them they feel perfect.



Williwoods said:


> Awesome CBR cruiser!! Although I would push those bars forward a bit. It just looks goofy that way, although im sure its comfy.
> 
> Will


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Thanks. I always though they looked goofy like that in pics too. Thought maybe they wer mounted wrong or something. But when you mount them in this position they are in the proper positioning for your wrists. This is the way they were designed to be positioned as per Billy Mac (<designed the cruiser bits). Its position is not as agressive as the CBR mountain bars that were on there before or the Santa Ana GT 26" bars they replaced but in riding them and curb jumping them they feel perfect.


Thats interesting, I had a pair of those bars and just mounted them the same as any bmx cruiser bars, inline with headtube.........it did make my wrists bend outward with the bars swept up and out like that. I never would have guessed mounting them like that. But if your source is billy mac then I gues thats that.

Will


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

looking for inexpensive suggestions on this one (21.1mm steerer):


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*My Hunter*

Rick made this for NAHMBS a few years ago. I ride it a lot.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

I love it! Any more pictures of the fork Crown? Rear Brakes are a nice touch too. Looks a lot like a Lawwill Pro Cruiser. Cool form!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Timmy said:


> I love it! Any more pictures of the fork Crown? Rear Brakes are a nice touch too. Looks a lot like a Lawwill Pro Cruiser. Cool form!


You can see it a little better here - he calls it a Super Crown.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice! I like it. I was curious about that additional bridge under the segmented crown. Very unique. That's got to be one of the coolest builds I've seen yet.

Thanks for the additional pics!


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is my Rat Rod Cruiser soon to be all original Airflow. I have been collecting parts for this frame for years and have everything but the tank. I have a source for that now.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DIrtyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's my Schwinn - Coaster brake only, because that's what the rules call for (see https://atomiccycles.com/coaster.html)


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

boy, I'd sure do something about that non-driveside axle nut ....doesn't look too secure to me.


----------



## DIrtyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

That's gen-U-wine pah-TI-nuh raht thar. Yup. Yessiree bob! Nah - I grabbed that one out of the old nuts-n-bolts can because I was out of SAE. It'll get a new one when I go over to the bike shop to replace a sheared 11g nipple.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

Stan,
I wouldn't think that you would be afraid of a little rust.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I found this tread after I Googled Klunkerz
This is a 2000 Schwinn Cruiser Four I sold to a freind 6 years ago. After not seeing him in 6 years he came in to my shop three weeks ago. He wanted to know if I wanted it. I said sure! He pulled it out and it was in rough shape. After five hourss of steel wool, metal polish and frame restorer she looks better.



My 1999 Dyno Kruiser Mooneyes



My Electra Boney Finger with a 60's Schwinn in my backyard


Bikes I don't know why I keep


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just built up this rider so I figured I would post it since somebody revived the cruiser thread. Powerlite 3 bar 24.
Redline cranks
Ukai speedline wheels
Pro Neck
Powerbend bars

And my man cave I am working on.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*One more...*

Not a mountain bike but a cruiser non-the-less. I found this rusting away in a neighbor's yard where it had been left abandoned for the past decade. It took a bit of work but I was able to reuse many of the original parts including the wheelset, stem and fender (although I bobbed it). I replaced the crankset with an old school Takagi BMX crankset from the early 80's and a repro monarch springer fork from Crossbow Cycles. Overall she came out great and rides better than I ever expected given her original condition.

The link to the build sequence is here


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Timmy, nice work, I like the look of that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice job Timmy and Scotty,

I could sure use a few of those Powerlite parts on the Champion build.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Back at you!*

Your Schwinn has really taken shape. I like your parts choice, from the drum brakes, to the three speed huband and my personal favorite, those old campy BMX cranks.

I actually have a question for you regarding those cranks. I have a set of similar cranks that I've been saving for a special project. My understanding is that these were made for a BB spindle with a track taper. I was just curious what BB you chose for your build?

Thanks in Advance,

Tim


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

It was an ISO BB in I believe a 122 width. I did all this wonderful figuring per guidelines on one of Sheldons pages and came up with a 113 width needed. Had my friend who has a bikeshop order one for me. Of course when we put the BB in it was too narrow and he had to dig around and find something wide enough. In my research, believe the only difference between the Campy Pista and the Campy BMX cranks was that the BMX came in the annodized colors (Red/Blue/Gold I think). 
T


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Made some changes to the 1936 C - excuse the crappy cell pics.










NOS shorty Magura with moto cable.










"SCHWINN" stamped Ashtabula stem.










Skull Skates cruiser bars and some beefier WTB rubbers.










The rest is the way it's been rockin the last few years (original paint, original Morrow hub, original chain ring, mid 1950s Sturmey BF front drum, Rigida 2.125 rims, 70s B-72, Campy QR, Odyssey crank, AME grips, VP pedals)


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I like the skull skates bars!


----------



## flatblackkustoms (Oct 13, 2009)

This is a bike I had built over the summer....RETRO HYBRID KLUNKER!


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

EDITE: sorry, wrong placement of post


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

that frame looks kinda similar to mine.....mine's a "FMSA BEST CYCLE"....is yours a Schwinn? Yours is cooler.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

The latest klunker I've been playing with. 1939 Schwinn Admiral with Shimano Nexus hubs front and rear with roller brakes. 7-speed internal gears.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Joe that is awesome. I wish gearing could be done without so much clutter on the bars.

and...are those ti CPQs? What cranks are those?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool bike Joe,
Nice mix of old and new. 
What type of cruiser bars are those?
Still looking for the right set to put on the Champion...
Enjoy the ride,
T


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to see you around Joe

That first photo might qualify as artistic if the reflectors weren't lit up


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Joe that is awesome. I wish gearing could be done without so much clutter on the bars.
> 
> and...are those ti CPQs? What cranks are those?


 Thanks! Yeah -- it looks a little cluttered but I have some hoopty junk up there too -- like the homemade bar mounted bottle holder (for coffee) and the Niterider LED light. I take the pup out for morning and evening rides so that's the reason for the added clutter.

Those are steel CQP cranks.



Aemmer said:


> Cool bike Joe,
> Nice mix of old and new.
> What type of cruiser bars are those?
> Still looking for the right set to put on the Champion...
> ...


 Thanks! The bars are some old motorcycle mx bars I picked up off ebay. They're painted and rusty where the paint is flaking. They're super wide though and kinda fun. If I ever replace them, I'll probably look pretty hard at these: http://www.becomefitted.com/SPD/legacy-bicycles-cruiser-rebars--8170406387872858369.jsp

I wanna ditch that stem someday too -- trade it for something a little more "industrial" looking.



wv_bob said:


> Good to see you around Joe
> 
> That first photo might qualify as artistic if the reflectors weren't lit up


 Bob! Good to see you too! 

Yeah -- the reflection kinda hoses that shot. Maybe I'll pop the reflectors (and ditch a bunch of the junk on the bars) and try that shot again some day.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just finished up my hybrid Bomber!

See here for the build blog: https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61972

=================
Frame: 1936-38 Fleet (Schwinn) C-Model

Fork: 1950's NOS Schwinn Forged w/ 1938 Schwinn Motorbike truss rods (rechromed)

Headset: NOS Tioga MX-2
Stem: Astabula 1976
Handlebar: Answer Alumilite 6061
Grips: AME Tri grips

Cranks: TA Pro 5 Vis (60th Anniversary)
Chain: KMC BMX Z410 Silver
Bottom Bracket: TruVativ American-to-Euro Conversion kit + Shimano UN-71 68x115
Pedals: Odyssey Triple Trap (NOS)

Rims: Ukai 26x2.125 NOS blue anodized
Hubs: Rear: NOS 1980's Suntour coaster (came laced to the Ukai), 
..........Front: NOS Shimano 333
Tires: Cheng Shin C693

Saddle: Brooks B-72 (1985)
Seatpost: Custom turned 6061 Anodized
Seatpost Binder: Campy

Weight: 33 lb


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Not new, but improved*


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here`s one of mine...I bought this to make into a Klunker, but haven`t been able to locate a drum front brake yet...


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Just finished up my hybrid Bomber!
> 
> See here for the build blog: https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61972
> 
> ...


Of course I like this one a bunch - looks a lot like my '40/41 DX racer. Now you're ready for some DH race action! :thumbsup:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

scooderdude said:


> Of course I like this one a bunch - looks a lot like my '40/41 DX racer. Now you're ready for some DH race action! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Honestly, that's high praise from the man with the bike that was my inspiration :thumbsup:

But, I don't think there's any DH action in this bike's future with 36/18 gear ratio and a coaster brake . I'm aiming for Michigan single track with my kids.

If you have a sec, please update your DX thread with the outcome of your race season!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

MERK26 said:


> Here`s one of mine...I bought this to make into a Klunker, but haven`t been able to locate a drum front brake yet...


Colson?


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

jeff said:


> Colson?


It`s a Mead "Crusader"...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

oldschoolcolo said:


>


Nice cruiser! Did you ever figure out what it is?

Is there a thread where you list the build spec?


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*still don't know who made it...*



J_Westy said:


> Nice cruiser! Did you ever figure out what it is?
> 
> Is there a thread where you list the build spec?


Araya rims on sturmey archer drum hubs
Sugino cranks
SR pedals
Knight C-dub bars
comp III copies
Suntour seatpost clamp
generic chrome seat post and forks
SR stem


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

clyde with spins, bonty satellite bars are comfy, ancient magura hydro rear brake gives tons of power, k-rad rear/ edge front tires give it a bit of versatility and ease of pedalling with mild compromise in the traction department.

gonna miss her.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Love this thread! Here's my 1976 Western Flyer pub bike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

These are worth looking at:

http://www.os-bmx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=43560&hl=


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> These are worth looking at:
> 
> https://www.os-bmx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=43560&hl=


Yes they are.......

in case folks arent into clicking the link here are the pics of my entry.......currently in the lead for BOTY (bike of the year) in the 26" cruiser class but quickly getting the squeeze from the Cooks cruiser which is an incredible build btw.

here is the write up:

1980/1981 SE Racing "531 Reynolds" OM FLYER (unable to verify exact year)

These 531 frames started production in late 1980, I am leaning towards it being a 1981 model though. (600 or so produced before switching to 4130)

I Acquired the frame and fork in 2008

Been working on this build since then, I think I am finally happy with it. I think I have gone through 7 or 8 versions of this build before settling on the way it sits today. Components changed, color combos changed etc. etc...

I built it period correct for 1981

Please overlook 3 details of the build

1. I have already replaced the SE bubble font seattube decal that says 4130 on it with one that I cut off the 4130 portion, since this is a 531 frame.

2. I have a temporary black lever sleeve on the team products lever, to be swapped once I get the smooth rubber one I need in black.

3. White industries freewheel - this is my daily rider so I had to run the best.

All parts are original finish except for the frame and fork and cranks.

all stickers are vintage except for the toptube decal the headtube decal the rim decals and the team products decal

Bars are suspected to be reproduction, sold to me as originals

Frame - SE 531 OM Flyer serial number 000364 repaired by SAL no tubes replaced
Fork - SE Landing gear
Stem - Square corner Tuf Neck (pat Pending)
Headset - NOS Tange MX-5 with NOS Dirt Skirt and NOS Suntour headlock
Bars - SE Powerwing cruiser bars (more than likely repro)
Grips - NOS Oakley 1's with crud plugs
Wheels - NOS Ukai 2.125 rims laced 4 cross to Sealed Sunshine hubs (laced BITD)
Freewheel - White Industries 17 T
Tires - NOS Panaracer 2.125
Rear Brake Caliper - NOS Dia-Compe MX 1000
Brake Lever - NOS Team Products
Brake Pads - NOS Kool Stop finned
Cranks - Profile 2nd gen cranks (These are vintage not repro)
Bottom Bracket - Profile current gen BB with repro bolts
Chain Ring - NOS Shimano 39 T
Chain - NOS Izumi
Pedals - NOS KKT LMX magnesium
Seat - NOS Cinelli Unicanitor padded
Seat Post - SE 
Seat Post Clamp - NOS Diacompe
Pads - SE Vinyl Rad Pads
Brake cable - Vintage ribbed tandem housing and cable

I just cant stand not thanking a few people here that contributed

Sexnbmx (Scot) , Blikum (Tony),Carbizguy (Lionel), CW (Calvin), "G" (Georg) and of course Sal.

and all the guys that contributed knowledge too many to list you know who you are.

and of course the pics:


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I can appreciate the amount of work that most have gone into sourcing all of that!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Scant

It has been my obsession for over 1.5 years......

You guys may have noticed that I dont hang around here much anymore.....its because I have been spending all my time and $$$ on BMX cruisers. 

This Build took alot of patience and hunting and yes ultimately $$.

But I poured my soul into it. 

I sold all my MTB's and put Half that money from the sales into this bike. the other half went to paying bills etc....

I am not sure what I will do next.....im sure I will catch the bug to build something up again.....just have to save up some $$.

I am kinda liking the idea of building up a 24" cruiser next. NOt sure which one but am partial to Floval flyers, Race incs and Redline PL-24's


BTW if anyone knows where I can find a vintage headtube decal for my OM Flyer please let me know. I have been looking for 6 months at least and sofar nada.


----------



## DIrtyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

Been doing a little resto/update on my old bomber:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

From a late afternoon cruise along SF bay on my '39 DX Excelsior "office bike". Yep - had to work on CE. Bor-RING!

https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/scooderdude/Schwinn DX Excelsior 1939/Everest006.jpg

https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/scooderdude/Schwinn DX Excelsior 1939/Everest001.jpg

https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/scooderdude/Schwinn DX Excelsior 1939/Everest002.jpg


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

scooderdude said:


> From a late afternoon cruise along SF bay on my '39 DX Excelsior "office bike".


Great office bike!

Are those the original Ukai/Morrow wheels from your 40/41? Look great!

Also, pretty manly chainring up front for SF!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Great office bike!
> 
> Are those the original Ukai/Morrow wheels from your 40/41? Look great!
> 
> Also, pretty manly chainring up front for SF!


Good eye! They are the same NOS Morrow/Suzue/Ukai wheels I built originally for the '40/41 DX klunker. Of course, one DH race on those convinced me of the need for better brakes. Like - _duh!_

And that 67 g.i. set up is just fine on the flat (east) side of the bay. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow, thats a sick OM....nicely done!


----------



## route66 (May 22, 2006)

Sweet old Burton board you have on the wall 



ScottyMTB said:


> Just built up this rider so I figured I would post it since somebody revived the cruiser thread. Powerlite 3 bar 24.
> Redline cranks
> Ukai speedline wheels
> Pro Neck
> ...


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL O.M. Flyer, Williwoods.

...If only S.E. would listen to what people are asking for, and do the modern repro in steel...

but I guess, even then, they wouldn't make it in Reynolds/ other high-end tubing... or do the double loop (BB and dropout loop) read end.

I guess the newer style rear end of the retro re-issues permits a shorter rear triangle and better chainring clearance. etc. (??). But the original design looks so great. A real classic.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Welsh Dave said:


> BEAUTIFUL O.M. Flyer, Williwoods.
> 
> ...If only S.E. would listen to what people are asking for, and do the modern repro in steel...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props! I appreciate it.

as far as the current issue SE OM Flyer being made in steel........

Over on the Vintage BMX sites this has been a regular discussion/request......Folks want SE to do the OM Flyer in Steel and for them to make a retro Loop tail Floval Flyer.

Funny enough Todd Lyons the brand manager created threads for requests for 2011 and says that the OM Flyer more than likely will be steel in 2011.

SE has been making huge leaps forward/back (lol depends on how you look at it) in the retro dept...they finally went back and redesigned their bars to be wider and taller like the original powerwing bars. They came up with some really cool Oakley-esque 2 piece grips. of course they have some retro plastic seats then they redesigned their stems for a more retro look, also for a few years now they have had the skinwall tires available in 20,24 and 26" sizes in colors and black tread, and on and on.

2011 is looking like it will be the year for me to buy a retro SE.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, there are a lot of pretty bikes in this thread.
I especially like the bicycles that have the beach cruiser like frames. I think one of you called it a Mclung. I could be wrong.
I'm really intrested in building one of these beauty's up. How would I go about finding one of these prehistoric beach cruiser like "Mclungs"? I would really like to make it s 69er with drop bars, bar end brake levers, and a 5 speed drive train


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure if I posted this here or not but the OM has me wanting to post my bmx cruiser


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

elvez said:


> Not sure if I posted this here or not but the OM has me wanting to post my bmx cruiser


Wow

love that!!! Panda Pro-Am cruiser right?

I would love to find one of these!!


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Good eye. I lucked in to it in the mid 80's. I have put at least 15,000 miles on it since.


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> Thanks for the props! I appreciate it.


:thumbsup: Much deserved.



Williwoods said:


> as far as the current issue SE OM Flyer being made in steel........
> 
> 2011 is looking like it will be the year for me to buy a retro SE.


I hope you're right. 
And yes, lots of the details on the retro S.E. bikes HAVE been getting better over the last few years.

...but don't get me started on the B&W 26-inch P.K. Ripper made for a hipster brand; 
nor the track-style P.K.... presumably intended for the non-existent vapor-culture that is "fixed gear freestyle". Oh, the irony of S.E., the original BMX company, falling for the hype that says what those people do on fixies qualifies as "freestyle" :madman:

Back to the cruiser pictures!


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Uploaded some pics from my xmas ride.










EXCELSIOR!









Cooks Bros fork, Mafac brakes...with modern pads and tires to keep my old body on the trail ;-)









The Lever Of Action









Driveline - Bendix 2-speed coaster, TA cranks and rings.









Speaking of tires, downsized from the 2.35 Nevegals to a 2.1 BlueGroove in front and 2.1 SB8 in back - now 32 pounds as ridden and a bit easier to get UP the hill.









Head on shot.









More beauty.


----------



## blue78 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Cruisers*

Man, some really nice bikes here!

Williwoods -- I can't stop looking at that OM Flyer!

Here's a couple of mine:

2008 SE Racing OM Flyer:

Got it as a frame/fork/headset; did my own thing with it. Love this bike!!

Red ano Sun Rhyno Lites, Bullseye hubs, DT stainless spokes, gold nipples, Comp 3 style gumwalls
Profile 185mm cranks, Knight retro spider, 80's SR Sakae chainring, Odyssey Shark Bites
Shimano DX brake, red ano Avid lever, gold Jagwire cables
ODI Ruffian MX grips w/ gold collars, 90's GT bars, JP stem, 80's Cal Lite pad set (have whole set including jumbo frame pad)
Aero seat, SE red ano fluted seatpost, gold Profile clamp












1997 KHS Fleetwood:

Aluminum frame, 1-1/8" threadless headset, euro BB; chrome SE Landing Gear forks.
1980's 26" cruiser wheels: Araya 7X in gold, Suzue front hub, Shimano coaster brake rear hub ; Kenda K-52 skinwalls
SR Sakae 170mm cranks; SR Sakae BMX chain ring
Snap stem; GT Cruiser bars; brown ODI Rogue grips w gold collars; brown Animal bar ends
brown SDG Bel-Air RL saddle; Redline laid-back seat post; Hope seat post clamp

Not finished yet. Might change some things. Probably going to use the original Nexus 7-speed hub with a drum brake front hub.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

oldschoolcolo said:


> Araya rims on sturmey archer drum hubs
> Sugino cranks
> SR pedals
> Knight C-dub bars
> ...


A newbie guess from me would be Torker? Really nice looking either way!


----------



## mmdog (Aug 2, 2008)

*winter project*

workin on it


----------



## paulsmountain (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a couple of my cruisers I took out today. I will be klunking (is this right?) this Schwinn prewar frame starting this spring.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1971 Schwinn Panther*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

paulsmountain said:


> Here is a couple of my cruisers I took out today. I will be klunking (is this right?) this Schwinn prewar frame starting this spring.


wow, that is some awesome paint on the prewar.....Original?


----------



## paulsmountain (Feb 26, 2010)

Aemmer, it's a repaint. Looks great from 10 :thumbsup: feet but as you get closer you are able to see chips, scratches, and paint flaws (frame was described as flawless ). BTW, I followed your DX klunker build and J Westy's as well. Very nice klunkers and very helpful threads. 
Eric has provided valuable information and pictures. I have been visiting Alan's website often  .

Aemmer, could you please give me your opinion of the Sun rhyno lite rims and the Sturmey Archer hub set-up. I noticed Alan Bonds used these rims and hubs on two of his bikes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

paulsmountain said:


> Aemmer, it's a repaint. Looks great from 10 :thumbsup: feet but as you get closer you are able to see chips, scratches, and paint flaws (frame was described as flawless ). BTW, I followed your DX klunker build and J Westy's as well. Very nice klunkers and very helpful threads.
> Eric has provided valuable information and pictures. I have been visiting Alan's website often  .
> 
> Aemmer, could you please give me your opinion of the Sun rhyno lite rims and the Sturmey Archer hub set-up. I noticed Alan Bonds used these rims and hubs on two of his bikes.






























My original goal was to keep everything pre 1981. When I broke down and got the newer hubs and wheels it was a death sentence to start another build (the "C") and keep it to era. You can interpet that as good or bad...

Two thing have kept me from riding the DX hard. 1. the SE seatpost although era correct, was way too expensive and is way too wimpy to handle my big butt. 2. I am 6'3" so the DX is fun to cruise the neighborhood on but would never cut it for me on a longer ride where fit actually mattered. My once old girlfriend, and as of last weekend now my new Fiancee (SP? heck after 5 years It is time) took over most of the saddle time on the DX. That said, although not era correct, after peeling off the stickers, I think the rims look the part for an older style wheel (a quality set of old Araya or some Ukai's may play the part better). In my eyes, the SA hubs just look cool. I have never had to readjust the gears after initial fiddling. N idea how they would hold up under more abusive riding. Using the rear coaster brake is not a natural feeling if you ar a MTB'r. Like you I used AB, Eric and a few others as inspiration. If you want a nice cruiser build, the hubs and wheels look and ride great. If you want to stay true to the era seek out an old Ross MTB with some decent Ukai's.

Look forward to seeing you build progress,
Cheers,
T


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

ericb49 said:


> Uploaded some pics from my xmas ride.


i know it's an old post, but i haven't checked out this thread in a while....i especially like the 'era correct' digital watch strapped to the top tube. i think i sold those at radio shack while i was going to college......


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are a couple that I have built...a prewar Elgin and a 52 Schwinn Panther.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

ratrodbikes... on mtbr!? I think the internet may collapse!


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Ha Ha....we're everywhere!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Update on my Prewar Elgin*

Forgot to add this to the cruiser thread. Swapped out the aluminum riser bars for these unknown powder coated cruiser bars (CW maybe?). Also pictured is my ever changing Breezer Iggy with recently added CBR cranks.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Cruiser Spring Clean Up Day


This one got the nod to ride that day


----------



## paulsmountain (Feb 26, 2010)

Almost done. Not sure if I will go with truss rods?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Truss rods or Tange/Cook bros type bmx forks I say. Very cool looking frame.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Forgot to add this to the cruiser thread. Swapped out the aluminum riser bars for these unknown powder coated cruiser bars (CW maybe?). Also pictured is my ever changing Breezer Iggy with recently added CBR cranks.


Where can I get a set of those landing gear forks?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Where can I get a set of those landing gear forks?


SE Bikes sells the threadless 1 and 1/8 and they are going to start selling 1 inch threaded ones later this year. Otherwise, you gotta watch Ebay and have your wallet ready.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's one I put together yesterday for my best friend. I'd had this repainted 70's vintage cruiser frame in my garage a couple of years, and wanted it out of the way. It's one I saved from the dumpster at a shop that was going out of business. 

I recycled parts I had hanging around the garage, but opted for a new set of prebuilt Alex cruiser wheels with Nexus 3-speed and alloy rims to save weight (Y303 alloy rims) and add versatility. The tires are from Cheng Shin (CST); they look pretty cool and were dirt cheap (retail ~ $9/ea.). Also picked up a new set of Wald cruiser bars and roving eyeball bell. The grips are kinda bleh... but it's what I had laying around.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Beauty!


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Nirve single-speed coaster brake cruiser... picked it up for $180 from Performance Bike, LOVE IT!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

By far the most comfortable bike I own. Wish I could've kept the forged fork and the truss rods but the steerer was bent. Oh well, I will find a replacement eventually.


----------



## fiatjeepdriver (Mar 3, 2006)

here is what i currently have for cruisers:

madwagon:








bullseye hubs laced to salsa gordo's
magura 500 hydro rim brakes
syncros stem

63 western auto western flyer (i have the tank and original fork still) it now has a different saddle and bars









63 sears spaceliner (soon to be for sale)









old ross i repainted








yes that is a car horn on the front

58 schwinn (model unknown)








i want to build it into a klunker


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

1980cooks bros. ta cranks, atom drum brakes, b-72.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

2010 Skull Skates 26" Cruiser























































A little eye candy for you folks with the big screens... 

https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/Skul Skates Cruiser/DSC_0002.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/Skul Skates Cruiser/DSC_0004.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/Skul Skates Cruiser/DSC_0011.jpg


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

cooks now. cunningham hubs, type two fork, ti seat post, b-17, cooks cruiser bars. with 1999 female border collie.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

den haag said:


> cooks now. cunningham hubs, type two fork, ti seat post, b-17, cooks cruiser bars. with 1999 female border collie.


I love it!... More pics / detail of "now" version please.

It's too bad your before/after pics got split up with that repost.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

den haag said:


> cooks now. cunningham hubs, type two fork, ti seat post, b-17, cooks cruiser bars. with 1999 female border collie.
> 
> View attachment 552025


yeah, great bike and dog!  Love that old vintage shot and the new version looks to be super cool!

Let's see more vintage and new pics.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

den haag said:


> cooks now. cunningham hubs, type two fork, ti seat post, b-17, cooks cruiser bars. with 1999 female border collie.


That is some pretty country.

Cunningham BMX hubs? :eekster: You must be a Marin local!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Damn, an origional CBR running a type II and Cunningham BMX hubs. Best bike that we've seen in a while.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*my cook bros now,*

sorry about the split pics. i NEED schoolin'. the hubs are some extras from the '80s. Hi-E hi-lo rear- both hubs have rivets. ceramic sup rims w/dt spokes and alloy nips, pauls rear brake and levers, charlie rollercam up front, chris king headset, willits stem (he made the ti seatpost for a hex tube aluminum Monarch which self destructed), cooks e-cranks w/paragon ti ring and guard. the only original parts are the frame and bb bearing cups.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

den haag said:


> sorry about the split pics. i NEED schoolin'. the hubs are some extras from the '80s. Hi-E hi-lo rear- both hubs have rivets. ceramic sup rims w/dt spokes and alloy nips, pauls rear brake and levers, charlie rollercam up front, chris king headset, willits stem (he made the ti seatpost for a hex tube aluminum Monarch which self destructed), cooks e-cranks w/paragon ti ring and guard. the only original parts are the frame and bb bearing cups.


Wholly smokes,
Designer Cruiser. I give up. Awesome- ride, history, and friends.......
Thanks for posting. I am curious about the ti seatpost. Always thought it would be fun to order a solid length from Titanium Joe to put on a Klunker. Right when you think you are onto something new, you realize it was done already. Sure would like to see more photo's of your bike. 
Thanks for sharing,
T


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i bought this bike used, from neil murdoch, in 1980. at 35lbs it was one of the coolest bikes in crested butte. i sold it in '82 for partial downpayment for my cunningham. #7. i was able to buy it back in (maybe) '89. it had been converted to cants with a noname unicrown fork. i HAD to put the type two on it. the only thing i regret is not knowing that i could buy a bmx chris king headset. i had inserts made for a one inch headset, and pressed them in. really no problem. the places i've been, and the things i've seen on this bike, you can only imagine.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

den haag said:


> i bought this bike used, from neil murdoch, in 1980. at 35lbs it was one of the coolest bikes in crested butte. i sold it in '82 for partial downpayment for my cunningham. #7. i was able to buy it back in (maybe) '89. it had been converted to cants with a noname unicrown fork. i HAD to put the type two on it. the only thing i regret is not knowing that i could buy a bmx chris king headset. i had inserts made for a one inch headset, and pressed them in. really no problem. the places i've been, and the things i've seen on this bike, you can only imagine.


Newbs take note (can we get a sticky on this?). This - right here - is why I tune in, folks!

A Cooks Bros. cruiser formerly owned by Murdoch/Bannister, customized up the ying-yang with - amongst a bunch of cool stuff - Cunningham modified hubs /roller-cam and a Potts fork... Did OHO build the wheels?

What will it cost me to get in your will?


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

charlie welded the fork. i built the wheels. the first wheel i ever laced was the rear wheel on my #7. again, dt spokes, alloy nips a starahl rims. the stem is ti tubing, with a SR head milled to press in.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

*den haag* - word's can't express...so wow!

jb


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool. More pics please?


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i love this thread! i've found a second home. the old rear loading schwinns are KNOCKING ME OUT!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*1939 Dx*

Finished the build today. Very happy with the results  
----------

Frame: 1939 Schwinn DX "Schwinn Ace", S/N: B21178 
Fork: NOS 1981 Tange TX-1200
Headset: NOS Tange MX-2
Stem: Ashtabula (1978)
Handlebar: 90's BMX cruiser Answer Alumilite 7075
Grips: Ritchey True Grips (contemporary)
Brake Levers: NOS/NIB 1987 Dia Compe AD 290 4-finger levers in grey 
Chain: KMC BMX Z-chain in silver
Cranks: 175mm TA ProVis 5 anniversary edition with retro stickers
Chainring: TA 30T
Bottom Bracket: Tange 68x122.5 with TruVativ bottom bracket adapter (both contemporary)
Pedals: NOS MKS BMX-7
Rims: Araya 7C 26x1.75. NOS silver, stripped and re-anodized red
Hubs: Sturmey Archer X-RD8(W) rear; X-FD front
Tires: Cheng Shin C693 26x2.125
Saddle: Brooks B-72 w/ chrome rails
Seatpost: Custom turned solid 6061, clear anodized 
Seatpost Binder: Campy

Weight: 38 lbs of klunker fun

Build saga here: https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=81547

----------


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

That's a purdy piece right there. The repaint is tasty, and the details match the bits very well.

What are you using for the front brake torque arm clamp? I like the way it seems to fit the fork diameter, and is mechanically solid; I need one for my DX's TX-1200.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

scooderdude said:


> That's a purdy piece right there. The repaint is tasty, and the details match the bits very well.
> 
> What are you using for the front brake torque arm clamp? I like the way it seems to fit the fork diameter, and is mechanically solid; I need one for my DX's TX-1200.


Thank you sir. Your bike was the inspiration for both of mine. :thumbsup:

It's a MX 1" hinged BMX seatpost clamp (pretty cheap on ebay). I made a spacer out of some stainless tubing and used a longer bolt. I also ground down the OD of a stainless lock washer to drop in the counterbore on the clamp -- the bottom of that bore was chamfered and I wanted to firm up the spot where the tube sits. I obviously also had to drill a hole in the arm on the brake.

-------------

edit: Added some better pics of the clamp above.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> Finished the build today and managed to grab a few shots before the rain started again -- better pics to follow.


Wow. Nice work!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i hope my next bike looks as good as yours. i even love the zipties. the rearloading schwinns are knocking me out!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Step one.*

Bosses.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Thank you sir. Your bike was the inspiration for both of mine. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's a MX 1" hinged BMX seatpost clamp (pretty cheap on ebay). I made a spacer out of some stainless tubing and used a longer bolt. I also ground down the OD of a stainless lock washer to drop in the counterbore on the clamp -- the bottom of that bore was chamfered and I wanted to firm up the spot where the tube sits. I obviously also had to drill a hole in the arm on the brake.
> 
> ...


That is a killer idea. Never liked the small amount of play you get with the standard clamps. I think you got lucky getting it cheap though. Cheapest one I have seen is 50 bucks.
Here is my next project, a 41 Elgin.








Today was just too nice to avoid the beach.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

My coaster brake "clunker". A conversation starter AND a blast to ride!

Eagle Rider frame - 1970's (?)
1970 Bendix Hub
Regida Big Bull BMX rims
Specialized S Works tires
GT chromolly crank 
36/20 gearing
Tange fork
Pro Taper handlebar 
Alloy stem and seat post


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone heard of Crown Cycle Co.? They have a really cool bike called Hell on Wheels. I am looking for someone that owns one. Any opinions??


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I won a raffle at our local short track series a couple of weeks ago and went home with this 2010 New Belgium cruiser, complete with beetle kill pine front rack that holds a case of Fat Tire.

This old Schwinn was purchased from the original owner at a garage sale over 25 years ago. Nice ride like this, but many of the klunkers here are tempting me to take on a similar project.

A friend picked up this GT craigslist find a couple of weeks ago. Uses it to pull the kid trailer.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

more shots (hopefully) of my cooks.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

den haag said:


> more shots (hopefully) of my cooks.


Can't see them.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Can't see them.


Same here and I very much want to. Coolest bike in one of my favorite threads.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

1952 Schwinn klunker. 26 ukai rims with an atom rear drum and Worksman front drum. Motorcross bars, dia compe brakes etc. Ritchey tires.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

78' Cooks Brothers 
79' Koski


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

really nice. what brake levers? state of the art for 1980!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

den haag said:


> really nice. what brake levers? state of the art for 1980!


Thanks- I look forward to seeing more photos of your CB cruiser...that is a gem! The levers are just old motorcycle levers. The bike actually spent a lot of it's time in Crested Butte from what I was told. The Cooks lived most of it's life in Durango.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

stan lee said:


> 78' Cooks Brothers
> 79' Koski


Great bike.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks- It's been a fun one to ride!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I must say that would be my ultimate klunker right there. Very nice. What kind of cranks are on that CB? Did you put those on later?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

ScottyMTB said:


> I must say that would be my ultimate klunker right there. Very nice. What kind of cranks are on that CB? Did you put those on later?


I'm not sure about the cranks. Kind of a cool story behind the bike...the guy I purchased it from was going to school in 1981 in Durango, CO and he said he went into a shop to buy a Ritchey MTB. When he got in the shop he realized he didn't have the money for a Ritchey but the owner or an employee said he would sell him this CB which he set up in 78' as an MTB for a good deal. I was told it was only ridden for a couple of years before he bought his Ritchey so it hasn't seen a ton of use. The only thing I changed on it were the tires and he said everything was original from when he got it in 81'? Here are a few more photos....

http://socketsetcycles.blogspot.com/2010/03/1978-cook-bros-cruiser-314.html


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*A work in progress...*

Currently working on the wheelset...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool pics and cool story too. I wasn't into mountain bikes back then, just bmx, and I think that is why I like the CBRs so much. They are a bit of a crossover for me. I am redoing my Kos into a mountain bike to satisfy my need for a klunker with bmx roots.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kos Transformed*

Here is my Kos transformed into a mountain bike. Now I have all my bases covered.
CBR Stem
Cooks cranks 
Suntour Cyclone II rear derailleur
Arai rear drum
Araya 7C rims
Kos SS bars and SS seatpost


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

my homemade cruier.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

rev106 said:


> my homemade cruier.


SWEET!! I want the bike and the A-100 in the back ground!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know if you're qualified to handle that much metal flake!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Timmy said:


> Currently working on the wheelset...


That's looking really nice. Can you tell me the color (I'm color-blind)? It sort of looks like the Desert Turquoise (YETI) color with creme accents that I was considering for one of my clunkers.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

rev106 said:


> my homemade cruier.


How about a closeup of those rear dropouts?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

ScottyMTB said:


> How about a closeup of those rear dropouts?


They're Surly dropouts.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ivory and Dove Gray*



Joe Steel said:


> That's looking really nice. Can you tell me the color (I'm color-blind)? It sort of looks like the Desert Turquoise (YETI) color with creme accents that I was considering for one of my clunkers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Certainly, They are acrylic enamels and the colors are ivory and Dove Gray. I ordered them from TCP Global here...

TCP Global

Cheers!

Tim


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

rev106 said:


> They're Surly dropouts.


Wow, when you said homemade you meant homemade.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

ScottyMTB said:


> Wow, when you said homemade you meant homemade.


Well, what did you think I meant? Me and my friend made two frames, includng making the jigs it took us about 40 hours.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

rev106 said:


> Well, what did you think I meant? Me and my friend made two frames, includng making the jigs it took us about 40 hours.


I don't know, but nice job. I made a tandem once, I wish I took pics.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

ScottyMTB said:


> I don't know, but nice job. I made a tandem once, I wish I took pics.


I guess some people's idea of homemade is they painted it and put all the parts on.

some more pics:





for some real time wasting:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603763914213/


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's my Gary Littlejohn Fireroad cruiser. Bendix 2 speed rear hub, sugino stem and cranks. Rode it my local trails, good going up the coaster was not ok for some of the more steep and technical decents, did get a lot of looks though. Rode great on the fireroads.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Prewar Manton & Smith Frame*

i don't know what i'll end up doing with this, but i like how the joints look similar to modern tig welds........


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*prewar schwinn- 'the beaver'*

while i'm posting, what the heck- here's a klunker inspired cruiser i don't think i've posted here before.....


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool. Are those rods really wooden?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

surly357 said:


> i don't know what i'll end up doing with this, but i like how the joints look similar to modern tig welds........


Looks more like a mig, perhaps it was re-welded some time in it's life?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

rev106 said:


> Looks more like a mig, perhaps it was re-welded some time in it's life?


nah, all manton & smiths are like this, i think i was told they were brazed w/bronze.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

surly357 said:


> nah, all manton & smiths are like this, i think i was told they were brazed w/bronze.


If that were the case the sandblasting would have showed the brass color in the welds, so it looks like it's all steel.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

rev106 said:


> Looks more like a mig, perhaps it was re-welded some time in it's life?


That is interesting. I'm with Paul. I don't recall seeing a frame from this era that wasn't brazed. But then My N is relatively small.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Timmy said:


> That is interesting. I'm with Paul. I don't recall seeing a frame from this era that wasn't brazed. But then My N is relatively small.


 while i don't claim to know what was used, after googling a little welding history it seems unlikely mig or tig would have been used at that time.

if you follow this link you'll see that rather than being a one-off reweld the frame is just another example of what was the standard method of a little known manufacturer. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?5024-Manton-amp-Smith-(Nonpareil-)-frame-fix-progress


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

surly357 said:


> while i don't claim to know what was used, after googling a little welding history it seems unlikely mig or tig would have been used at that time.
> 
> if you follow this link you'll see that rather than being a one-off reweld the frame is just another example of what was the standard method of a little known manufacturer.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?5024-Manton-amp-Smith-(Nonpareil-)-frame-fix-progress


Pretty cool and a bit unique. Perhaps the difference between a small builder and a large homogenized factory? I'm used to seeing joints like this on these old motobikes.









PS. What do the dropouts and seat cluster look like?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

surly357 said:


> while i don't claim to know what was used, after googling a little welding history it seems unlikely mig or tig would have been used at that time.
> 
> if you follow this link you'll see that rather than being a one-off reweld the frame is just another example of what was the standard method of a little known manufacturer.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?5024-Manton-amp-Smith-(Nonpareil-)-frame-fix-progress


Did not mean it was done so when new, but as a repair. After looking at that thread it could have been arc welded from the factory.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Timmy said:


> Pretty cool and a bit unique. Perhaps the difference between a small builder and a large homogenized factory? I'm used to seeing joints like this on these old motobikes. What do the dropouts and seat cluster look like?


maybe the difference between an unprofitable and a profitable factory... i don't have many more shots of this one. here's the st/tt junction. the dropouts are joined with the same type of welds, basically just one vertical row.










i'm used to seeing brazed joints on prewar bikes as well. generally that 'capillary' kind of brazing, or on schwinns a brazed joint slathered in lead with a wooden spatula afterwards to give the appearance of a fillet. out of curiosity i called mark nobilette and quizzed him. he said the m&s style is often called 'gas welding'. the welds are indeed steel, but done in the pre-mig/tig days with a torch- each bead is essentially a little steel fillet. not well suited to framebuilding, it is very time consuming and requires a lot of heat (a LOT of heat, he reiterated!) since the steel melts at a higher temperature than brass, etc.- nearly the same as the tubing......now i half understand one more useless thing about funky old bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

ScottyMTB said:


> Cool. Are those rods really wooden?


yeah, my attempt at steam bending was an utter failure so i plugged them into some stainless tubing from ace hardware at the top and some electrical connectors at the bottom. then i went off a couple curbs just to make sure..... btw, sorry about the ridiculously long stem bolt in the previous pics. i gotta trim that.....


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Well those are the first handmade truss rods I have ever seen. Cool.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*cook bros in the backyard*

you asked for more. i hope to provide this.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

den haag, is that a Cunningham fork? 
just wondering :]


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*cook bros in the backyard*

cunninghham fork, hubs and front brake. ti seatpost w/SR post head and b-17 brooks, cooks cruiser bars from jack himself,willits stem, chris king BB, pauls levers and rear brake, e cranks, suntour pedals w/ toe flips. and a king cage.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

spotted at China Camp yesterday morning....'39 DX hybrid with AB paint, Atom hubs laced to Ukais, Suntour mechs and shifters, TA triple, Tange TX1200, Magura levers


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

scooderdude said:


> spotted at China Camp yesterday morning....'39 DX hybrid with AB paint, Atom hubs laced to Ukais, Suntour mechs and shifters, TA triple, Tange TX1200, Magura levers


no denim OR flannel??!! wtf???

just kidding- VERY cool bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Always nice when the frame is not the most valuable/desirable part of a Cook Bros cruiser.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*My Latest Klunker Build*

Used the paint templates off of Ebay. Had some problems but I think it looks good from a distance. Went with Sugino 1 piece cranks and sealed BB.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Problems? 
It looks sweet from here?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I scratched the paint trying to peel off the templates.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> I scratched the paint trying to peel off the templates.


Ouch!

Again....Looks good from where I'm standing.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

ScottyMTB said:


> Used the paint templates off of Ebay. Had some problems but I think it looks good from a distance. Went with Sugino 1 piece cranks and sealed BB.


looks good, gonna hit the trails with it or just cruise?


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Found this Western Flyer frame in a collapsed barn. Built it into a commuter bike for NYC back in the 80s. Hence the narrow bars for tight traffic and the portage strap for walkups.

Sorry about the fuzz. Took it with my phone.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

rev106 said:


> looks good, gonna hit the trails with it or just cruise?


Probably just cruise with the current gear ratio but I will probably throw on a 5 speed rear and a derailleur in the spring.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

modifier said:


> Found this Western Flyer frame in a collapsed barn. Built it into a commuter bike for NYC back in the 80s. Hence the narrow bars for tight traffic and the portage strap for walkups.
> 
> Sorry about the fuzz. Took it with my phone.


That thing looks bullet proof with those lugs. Probably make a nice klunker.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a looptail for some cruisers we're working on:





Here's a mock up w/o the looptail...we're working on a few out of 4130...more details later...


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

My La Salle-badged Schwinn with a Shimano Nexus 7-speed coaster-brake hub.










Schwinn La Salle-badged frame/truss rod fork. Frame modded with cable guides TIG welded under bottom tube.
Schwinn late-60's stem
Wald cruiser bars
Schwinn late 60's headset
Oury lock-on grips
Brooks Flyer Special saddle
Modded Schwinn late 70-s seat post
Repop Schwinn Westwind tires
Shimano Nexus 7-speed internal gear hub, coaster brake and trigger shift
Aluminum singlewall rims, painted to match the frameset colors
Tied/soldered spokes
Azonic downhill cranks/BB
Shimano DX new generation pedals
Aluminum kickstand

About 38-40 pounds of smoothness.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

rev106 said:


> Here's a looptail for some cruisers we're working on:


Love it. It looks great.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

btl68 said:


> My La Salle-badged Schwinn with a Shimano Nexus 7-speed coaster-brake hub.


Looks fun! Specs please!


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my 82 MCS Magna Cruise as it sits right now.Ive got polished Proclass wheels with new blue mylar tape that are going on in a couple week


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*52 Schwinn*

Built in 07. Sold to my best bud last year. It's now turning heads up in Steamboat and is used as his daily commuter. That thing carved turns like a GS ski. I miss it but I have a few more in the works.


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

J_Westy said:


> Looks fun! Specs please!


Specs now in original post...


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Finally finished this Beast.*

Not a mountain bike I know, but definitely a cruiser (although it is built with 700c velocity blunts).










Cheers!

TCN


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Dec 8, 2010)

TIMMY that bike is really *****en!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That one is a beauty.

Is that the same rusted looking hulk of a bike that you posted further up? If so, you got skills.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i like this one very much. is that a willits in the background?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's a Don bike.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

even better! do you live in salida? i know there are more 28" survivors there than any other place i know of. a mclung is the last bike on my NEED list.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> That one is a beauty.
> 
> Is that the same rusted looking hulk of a bike that you posted further up? If so, you got skills.


Yeah, It's the same bike. Unfortunately, they're not so much skills as an awful lot of patience. This was the first time I'd ever attempted a two-tone paint scheme and I chose a frame that was solid but pretty pitted. There was a lot of trial and error involved.

Thanks again!

Tim


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope. It's a Tony bike. You won't see gears (hey, I'm old) or disc brakes on a Don. The bike in the back is my Pereira Roaring 29er. Once I completed the Hawthorne, I couldn't resist getting the two of them together for an extended family photo.










As for living in Salida. No, but I am a Colorado native. ...or at least I was. After 9 years in San Diego, I believe that status has been revoked. ;0

Thanks again for the kind words.

Tim


----------



## margo (Dec 7, 2010)

A 47 Schwinn DX I built for my sister's college transport.










My 79 Schwinn "Rat-illac"


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*DX Hybrid*

After looking at this for a couple of weeks, I decided to go all the way hybrid. Gonna put at least a double on the front as well as soon as I can locate my front derailleur which is laying around here somewhere. After looking at some more pics, I am going to reroute my rear shifter cable along the top tube as well.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's looking good. The single up front is so clean though.....


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's looking good. The single up front is so clean though.....


Thanks. I guess there was a period where they were running a single up front and a derailleur in the back but it probably wasn't a stripped down TA type. I found my derailleur but can't find the mounting bracket and now I can't find the correct spacers for the second ring. Man, I gotta clean up my parts bins.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate to pollute the beauties in this thread...but I spied an old Jamis Boss on campus today:


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

rev106 said:


> Here's a looptail for some cruisers we're working on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some pics of our test mules:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool. Any more info on details and options? (price, euro bottom bracket, head size, weight...)


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

looks alot like a gary little john.

very cool.

Will


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> Very cool. Any more info on details and options? (price, euro bottom bracket, head size, weight...)


for now we're doing american bb, we could do one with a euro...the head tube is standard 1 1/8 threadless. these are made from some thick stuff so we're going to do our production run with lighter tubing, we're guessing around 7 pounds.

going to be 4-500 bucks.


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

rev106 said:


> for now we're doing american bb, we could do one with a euro...the head tube is standard 1 1/8 threadless. these are made from some thick stuff so we're going to do our production run with lighter tubing, we're guessing around 7 pounds.
> 
> going to be 4-500 bucks.


That's pretty cool.

Keep us posted. I am interested in one.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

will do...


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

This thread rules! Going strong on year 5! I wish some of these pics were here when I was still shooting the film. I would have hunted some of you down so I could use your pictures. That Cooks from Murdock kills me. So much history in one bike! I was just getting ready to dump a bunch of my old bikes and parts, but now I'm having second thoughts. My wife's not having second thoughts, but I am. It's very inspiring to see what you guys (and gals?) have put together. Ride on! Keep this thread going...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's some pics of one of our test mules, we should have our production frames done by the end of Feb.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

rev106 said:


> Here's some pics of one of our test mules, we should have our production frames done by the end of Feb.


Endless frame style. The Rev, Cooks, Prewar C.......


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I hate to pollute the beauties in this thread...but I spied an old Jamis Boss on campus today:


nothin' wrong with diamond frames-

put together this shop bike from an old schwinn sierra frame and some spare parts.....


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

surly357 said:


> nothin' wrong with diamond frames-
> 
> put together this shop bike from an old schwinn sierra frame and some spare parts.....


Cool Dave. I like those bars. What are they?


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

kinda look like those Felt Cruiser bars ??


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

yep, they're the felts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

rev106 said:


> Here's some pics of one of our test mules, we should have our production frames done by the end of Feb.


I think your frame looks great.


----------



## Speed2XS (Mar 3, 2010)

Heres the bike I got my @$$ handed to me on at the most recent Coaster Brake Challenge







This bike is wayyyyyyy too much fun. I will definitely be shooting for at least last place at the next race!


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Winter in Colorado, got the bug going and have two projects waiting in the garage. A pre-war Monarch and 60's schwinn.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*My 2010 Soulville SS*

Not really a mountain bike, but defintely a cruiser!


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

*81 King Sing*

My current cruiser.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know if anyone has posted this. The Larkspur Canyon Gang's own Robert Stewart's Repack bike. Wicked. Thanks to Robert and Alan Bonds for sharing...
http://www.clunkers.net/roberts/robs.html


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been working on another beach bike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The ultimate A, master of the polishing wheel. Polished on polished. Accented by a beefy set of Kenda's....
Looks like a lot of work. Pretty, but I bet a lot of work. 
No hiding on that bike......
Looks good,
T


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this. The Larkspur Canyon Gang's own Robert Stewart's Repack bike. Wicked. Thanks to Robert and Alan Bonds for sharing...
> https://www.clunkers.net/roberts/robs.html


Or Ian's (Rob's brother) bike 

https://www.clunkers.net/ians/ians.html


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Just picked this up for the tires...After hefting it up on the roof rack there is absolutely no doubt....This is a cruiser......and aluminum wheels were a huge improvement in the progression of mtb's...

1978 Schwinn Klunker 5;


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

A heavy bike is a great trainer.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Kona Humuhumu-Nukunuku-Apua'a*

You can say that again...










Had a chance to pick this up over the winter. Always thought they were kinda cool.

Here's the bike when I first got it, a little sad and neglected...










Built up some nicer wheels, removed the brake bosses on the fork (if it looks like a klunker then by god it's going to have a drum brake!), and swapped out a few parts here and there to suit my tastes...




























I was stoked when I found out MKS was producing these pedals again...










Pretty fun little rider.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Surly, what size is your Humu? I have a 16" which i realized too late is too small for me, an 18" would be perfect


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

*Humuuuuuu*

Nice Kona!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some more pics of our frames


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Got this a couple of days ago...


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

53 pounds of "Superb"!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Did a little coaster brake action in Morro bay. Very well groomed trail. Good times.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

did you use the tools after you road?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

oops


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Never seen another of these... Seems stout, but does anyone have experience?

Anyone have a source for thread on coaster cogs, or are they the same tpi and size as standard track?


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

That is a swedish hub and Huskvarna is the name of the town where it was made. "Ekerhål" means "number of spoke holes"


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

erol/frost said:


> That is a swedish hub and Huskvarna is the name of the town where it was made. "Ekerhål" means "number of spoke holes"


Thanks. The Husqvarna and Sweden part I know - I'm a fan of their motorcycles and we have a Husqvarna sewing-machine - but the bicycle-part aspect is new to me. I've seen dozens of coaster models in my day, but never a Husky.

I'm guessing 50's or early 60's from the packaging.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

biss-ness said:


> did you use the tools after you road?


The trail was in the best shape I've ever seen, so no.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

Here's a few more cruisers...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some are the same as track cogs and some are not. Cool hub though.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

New Belgium Brewery short track race last night.
The bike turns 50 next month.
Photo Credit: Portfolio - yannphotovideo's JimdoPage!


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

*new cruiser*

Free frame and forks. 
Just please don't call it Stryper


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Just picked this up. 1953 Schwinn Panther. Already took it for a spin- it's smooooth.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yah Mon, "Jammin`" BRC Style....


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, there's lots of stuff to drool over in here! 

I have a 1980 Schwinn Typhoon that still sees lots of action!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

My latest offer to the cruiser/mtb world. Made from a Genuine Bicycle Products BMX cruiser frame and old mountain bike bits.


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

I have seemed to have lost my source for the bottom bracket change over shafts 
for the old bikes to the newer crank sets , where are you guys getting your shafts???


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

weebob said:


> I have seemed to have lost my source for the bottom bracket change over shafts
> for the old bikes to the newer crank sets , where are you guys getting your shafts???


I've gotten this Truvative one before... I think you can find it cheaper if you search around.

Parts for older American Bicycles


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Weebob might be thinking of these: Pyramid M x 3 Piece Bottom Bracket Set Conversion Kit: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors.

I think the truvative option is much better. You can get them for around $18 plus shipping.


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> Weebob might be thinking of these:
> 
> We used to be able to buy just the shaft, and use our bearings, cups and right and left handed threaded races,guess you have to buy the whole kit now??


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*A couple of my bikes*

These are from the very early eighties.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

flyingcloud said:


> These are from the very early eighties.


I really like the brown '62 Typhoon.
Do you still have these bikes?


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> I really like the brown '62 Typhoon.
> Do you still have these bikes?


No, these bikes are looooong gone!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

AMF Texas Ranger - Unknown year... I'm guessing 70'ish...

























A friend of mine bought it for his sister and asked me get her back running again (the bike).

Was able to fit in tires, chain, pedals, freewheel, brake pads, cables and housing for about $85. Not exactly a vintage restoration. But, I think it's a nice looking bike.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, my Mom and Dad had the his and hers version of the AMF. They looked just like that. We had lots of family bike rides around the neighborhood on those.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That bash guard looks trials ready.....


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*1982 SoCal Klunker / Cruiser*

Thanks for taking a moment to check out my bike!

Finally done!!! This has been by far the slowest build ever in my 25+ years of turning out bikes!

This is a 5th anniversary special edition 1982 Diamond Back California Klunker; I found it wasted, rusted, and in need of rescuing.

Once I tore it down and tossed out everything except the frame, fork, original handlebars, original Dia-Compe levers, and original grips it was ready for sandblasting and powder coating. The powder coat color is Wet Black, I really wanted it to shine like it did back on '82. Originally I was sticking to a purist build with only period correct parts but I started to realize that I was very limited on part options from a performance standpoint. That bothered me because I fully intend to use this bike and I want it to perform well on the trail. So, I had to get creative and blend new with old. . . I definitely did not want it to look like any of the garbage from China that I see everywhere today!

1982
Diamond Back 5th Anniversary Special Edition California Klunker
FRAME -- Tange CrMo
FORK -- Tange CrMo
HEADSET -- NOS Tioga Bear Trap
REAR DERAILLEUR -- NOS Shimano 7 speed drop out mount
HUBS - Shimano Deore DX 
RIMS -- Ritchey Vantage Comp
TIRES -- 2.1 Kenda Nevagel (unhappy, going to change)
BRAKES -- Suntour Roller Cam with Tektro center plate mount
BRAKE LEVERS -- Original stock -- Dia-Compe MotoX 
CRANK -- GT one-piece 180mm
PEDALS -- Primo magnesium platforms 
SHIFTER - Shimano Deore XT thumb shifter
HANDLEBAR -- Original stock
FREEWHEEL - AJ-AM 7 cassette (11-30)
STEM -- NOS GT BMX 4 bolt
SEAT POST -- Diamond Back Tange CrMo (Tioga made, Japan) with Odyssey Pozi-Stop
SEAT - SDG USA "Big Boy"
GRIPS -- Original stock - A'ME BMX


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I like the roller cams. maybe thats an optical illusion, but the forks look bent backwards?


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Eyes playin' tricks!*

Hey Scant,

Thanks for the reply! The forks are deceiving, I thought the same when I saw that photo for the first time. It almost made me sick after I'd just had the fork powder coated! I went so far as to have the mechanic at my LBS measure the rake and angle to the head tube and thankfully there is nothing bent or out of whack! +2 point for noticing and pointing it out, thanks!

I love roller cam brakes! I think they are the best looking design and since I was originally trying for a classic Klunker build, I really wanted to make them work. Especially from a performance standpoint, the original lousy side pull BMX caliper setup was never going to work for me. I wanted stopping power but I didn't want to go the drum brake route. The Tektro mounting plate with the brake bosses for roller cams was the best discovery... I was so stoked!!! I think they were $10.00 each and totally saved the day, my roller cams were going to see life again after the pair had been dead in the parts bin for years!

Thanks again!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Not worth a new thread, but...

I ran into Alan Bonds this morning. He was doing a shakedown ride on his latest build, a klunker with 650B wheels. I'm showing my 29er wheel with his for comparison.

Original right-hand-only thumbhifter from about 1979.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Not worth a new thread, but...
> 
> I ran into Alan Bonds this morning. He was doing a shakedown ride on his latest build, a klunker with 650B wheels. I'm showing my 29er wheel with his for comparison.
> 
> Original right-hand-only thumbhifter from about 1979.


Nice pics CK, here's a page we have started for the build - would be great if you could send me copies of those shots you took to add to the site.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

that is thinking outside the box. the reason these guys are the rock stars they are!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

neo_pop_71 said:


> The Tektro mounting plate with the brake bosses for roller cams was the best discovery...
> Thanks again!


That's a pretty cool braking option.


----------



## nickmm1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Veloculture said:


> it's un-restored and far more mtn bike than cruiser but here is my 1985 Cook.


love that bike!!!


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Joe Steel said:


> That's a pretty cool braking option.


Thanks Joe!

I sure thought it was a great find! Beats the heck outta' those old school side pull BMX brakes and gives the option of a Roller Cam brake, a U-brake, or and Odyssey 1st generation Pit Bull brake. All options are certainly a usable option for a trail worthy klunker.

I have to say this given Tektro/Origin8 product history, if you like what you see, even if you think you might have a need in the future, buy them as soon as possible. They have a bad pay of disco'ing product and that's it... too bad, so sad!

Anyway, thanks for the good word!

-D-


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

neo_pop_71 said:


> I have to say this given Tektro/Origin8 product history, if you like what you see, even if you think you might have a need in the future, buy them as soon as possible. They have a bad pay of disco'ing product and that's it... too bad, so sad!
> 
> -D-


Too late.

Tektro U1 BMX U Brake Adaptor Plate Black Alloy in Tree Fort Bikes Brake Parts (cat222)


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Too late.
> 
> Tektro U1 BMX U Brake Adaptor Plate Black Alloy in Tree Fort Bikes Brake Parts (cat222)


DAMN ! ! !

You're breaking my heart Boy Named SSue... I can't believe that, already?!!! I'd better start combing the various sites to see if anyone has some backstock available. Thanks for the heads up, I had no idea, it hasn't been that long since I ordered the pair I used on my klunker!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

neo_pop_71 said:


> DAMN ! ! !
> 
> You're breaking my heart Boy Named SSue... I can't believe that, already?!!! I'd better start combing the various sites to see if anyone has some backstock available. Thanks for the heads up, I had no idea, it hasn't been that long since I ordered the pair I used on my klunker!


I just checked about ten sites and struck out myself. Let me know if you find them.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Found some!!!*

Good morning Boy named SSue,

Man, what an ordeal trying to find these! Thankfully I was able to find some, I had to call my old buddy who is a BMX guru. "Oh, just hit up Dan's Comp, they'll have 'em for sure." I did and they do! Here's the link:

990 Brake Plate at Danscomp

Best regards,

-DON-


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Hmmmm


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm is right. What's going on out back?


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Does this count?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

jeff said:


> Hmm is right. What's going on out back?


Dogs are wanting to go into the house where is 25* warmer


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

banks said:


> Dogs are wanting to go into the house where is 25* warmer


LOL I meant on the bike. Brakes?


----------



## Will69 (Dec 10, 2012)

There are some sweet cruisers showcased in this tread!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


>





J_Westy said:


>


I picked up a couple NOS Schwinn/Ashtabula stems for my klunkers above. Interestingly, they came with silver bolts instead of black, but the seller threw in some black handlebar clamp bolts he happened to have.

I think I'll just shoot some paint on the long wedge bolts...

They say this version is supposed to be stronger than the regular Ashtabula ones because of the gusset.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Need to find one of those stems for my ride!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

propguy said:


> Need to find one of those stems for my ride!


Nice! Original paint too?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's my 29er-ized Dyno Moto Glide cruiser, coaster brake plus front disc.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> Nice! Original paint too?


Yes, original Meade Brown & Ivory. Has the original "Louisville Cycle & Supply Co." decal, just no headbadge  Will have to get a prewar Excelsior badge one of these days.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

propguy said:


> Yes, original Meade Brown & Ivory. Has the original "Louisville Cycle & Supply Co." decal, just no headbadge  Will have to get a prewar Excelsior badge one of these days.


So that's probably an American Flyer -- no?


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Trek*

It may not be VRC but it is Classic, Trek Cruiser Classic


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> It may not be VRC but it is Classic, Trek Cruiser Classic


That's a fine lookin bicycle right there. I dig it.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, the bike is still undergoing few changes. I plan on running front brakes. I am split between Shimano roller brake or SA drum brake. I need some input from few members on which is better.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is all i have


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

My La Salle-badged Schwinn with a Shimano Nexus 7-speed coaster-brake hub.

Schwinn La Salle-badged frame/truss rod fork. Frame modded with cable guides TIG welded under bottom tube.
Schwinn late-60's stem
Wald cruiser bars
Schwinn late 60's headset
Oury lock-on grips
Brooks Flyer Special saddle
Modded Schwinn late 70-s seat post
Repop Schwinn Westwind tires
Shimano Nexus 7-speed internal gear hub, coaster brake and trigger shift
Aluminum singlewall rims, painted to match the frameset colors
Tied/soldered spokes
Azonic downhill cranks/BB
Shimano DX new generation pedals
Aluminum kickstand

About 38-40 pounds of smoothness.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice mix of the old and new!


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Went for a ride on my cruiser today. I've been riding this frame (my favorite bike) since about 1990 when my previous Schwinn Bomber frame was used-up, bent and annealed beyond recognition.
To answer the question...
"If you ride a single speed and nobody sees, is it still cool?"
The answer would be ...YES! Definitely.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 26, 2008)

This is a cruiser my buddy built around 30 years ago. It is as he built it except the tires were changed some years ago. From time to time i am tempted to break it down to use some of the parts on other projects but have resisted so far.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i love the atom brakes!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

A contribution to my favorite thread. Finally got myself a...Camera. Just had this one redone over the summer with a fresh powder coat to replace the crappy one on it when I bought it. I've actually have had this frame for ten years or so. I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it but I found a cheap wheel set at a swap and decided to get her built up. I chose the color to go with the hubs and built it with a bunch of parts I had around. I only had to buy the bars, wheel set, and chain. I've been enjoying the hell out of it.

I've talked to Paul about the frame and he knew it immediately. He says it was built around '91 or '92 for a shop rat (his words) who then sold it to the guy who I bought it from.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> A contribution to my favorite thread. Finally got myself a...Camera. Just had this one redone over the summer with a fresh powder coat to replace the crappy one on it when I bought it. I've actually have had this frame for ten years or so. I wasn't really sure what I was going to do with it but I found a cheap wheel set at a swap and decided to get her built up. I chose the color to go with the hubs and built it with a bunch of parts I had around. I only had to buy the bars, wheel set, and chain. I've been enjoying the hell out of it.
> 
> I've talked to Paul about the frame and he knew it immediately. He says it was built around '91 or '92 for a shop rat (his words) who then sold it to the guy who I bought it from.


That is a fun lookin bike


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> That is a fun lookin bike


Thanks, I've been enjoying it a lot. Much better photos here.

P1010627 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And yes, I need to fix the cranks, the spider wasn't bolted from the back and rotated.


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

That thing is sweet. Who did the powder coat? What color was it originally?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

twelvethirtyone said:


> That thing is sweet. Who did the powder coat? What color was it originally?


Thanks. I bought it with a terrible powder coat on it and rode it like that for a bit then put it in storage and more or less forgot about it. If you know old BMWs, think malaga but much less attractive. It was really poorly done, was super uneven with bubbles, very uneven color, one side of the gusset was thick enough that it was almost flush while the other was normal. It had a few bubbles, the BB threads had to be chased and the seat tube needed to be reamed to get a post in.

I had it redone at Electro Tech Powder Coating in San Marcos, CA. They only charged $85 to strip and coat it. They didn't have much of a selection of colors at that price but I liked this one well enough. I would go back there in a second. I've heard that they do the powder work for cycleart. I'm pretty sure they do the Texas Fireman's Cruisers as well since they are welded across the street.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

That Trek is so clean. Awesome bike. The RockLobster above isn`t too bad either


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

What a great idea! 

My Dyno has been in the garage for years waiting on the right project. This could very well be it.

Would you mind sharing some details?


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice build. It would take it over the edge if you got the bars and XTR arms coated the same color!



fishcreek said:


> It may not be VRC but it is Classic, Trek Cruiser Classic


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a couple action shots from the last Coaster Brake Challenge. Cruisers are a mainstay in this event.


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang that TrailMate is so rad!!!

heres my latest cruiser.61 Schwinn Tornado.Rides great


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a couple of our new ones just got them together.


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the CW bars - sweet builds, both. . .


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang Paul your guy's 3 bars are so nice!Wish I had the funds for one.


----------



## *RidinDirty* (Feb 24, 2013)

Sick cruisers! Jealous!


----------



## Bacchus32 (Jul 24, 2011)

+2 on the CW bars. :thumbsup:


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Deleted post, image uploading issues.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's a picture me with my Typhoon. All-time favorite bike.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

A last minute Derby/Bomb got called for last weekend. There were a few more old cruisers also but they did make it in this pic,
and a couple of grease dripping,:madmax: red hot smoking hubs too.
Thanks to CP for rallying the guys.
P


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Trail-worthier version..


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

That thing is chunky. Very nice.

Take one (1) 1959 Columbia Newsboy Special(Goodyear Skyhawk?) and one (1) 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder










Blend:










I like it. Long way to go.


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

That's awesome!!
Had a sidewinder, loved it!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*my new jersey townie.*

out of the parts bin, onto the streets!


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

That's badass!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Easter:


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Out of the Parts Bin*

Built this for my Sweetheart yesterday to Derby next week. The newest manufactured parts are the jump bike tires.
Rolls well.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

PiasRoller said:


> Built this for my Sweetheart yesterday to Derby next week. The newest manufactured parts are the jump bike tires.
> Rolls well.


Don't change anything on that. Derby? Hmm...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

My latest cruiser. I have a two speed Sturmey-Archer hub on it that makes light trail use possible. Fun!


----------



## route66 (May 22, 2006)

Your new bike is looking awesome Paul, congrats on another sweet looking build!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, I'm really enjoying that one.


----------



## route66 (May 22, 2006)

your new frame design is really cool too. I dig the looptail/champion three bar/littlejohn gusset


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's a mishmash of things, we have a full loop-tail rear end on these. We haven another design in the works that is very different. Thanks again.


----------



## Speed2XS (Mar 3, 2010)

rev106 said:


> View attachment 795512


Paul, it looks just awesome. When I have some extra funds I really hope to get one.

Laurence


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

That one's a beauty! Love them w_i_d_e bars!!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

38 inches, it won't even fit through a doorway.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Super budget build (yeah, the cranks are mismatched, lol), but there's nothing like laying down a long skid with a coaster-braked bike to make you feel liek a kid again.



Steve


----------



## rasantius (Jun 4, 2013)

I like the frame in the bottom pic. Is that a frame that you make? it reminds me of a CHAMPION. The bars are sick, too. Get back to me with some prices if possible. Thanks, Ras


----------



## rasantius (Jun 4, 2013)

I know I just joined this site tonight, and I don't know all of the rules, but someone should start a cruiser site. I am a huge fan of the bmx cruiser. I think that if somebody has the time, they should give the devil it's due.


----------



## rasantius (Jun 4, 2013)

Rev106, How much for this frameset? What is the company's name? Please reply ASAP. Thanks, Ras


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Try sending the vendor a private message instead of multiple posts here. 

Welcome to the forum, lets see your vintage mountain bikes.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Genuine Bicycle Products for all the info.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

blue78 said:


> Man, some really nice bikes here!
> 
> Williwoods -- I can't stop looking at that OM Flyer!
> 
> ...





fishcreek said:


> It may not be VRC but it is Classic, Trek Cruiser Classic





fishcreek said:


> Trail-worthier version..


This is by far my favourite thread on MTBR, I always come back to drool on the awesome bikes on display. The KHS and Trek are my inspiration for my Cruiser/MTB build. It demonstrates that fat aluminum tubes can look good. I really like the idea of the cruiser look with modern geometry and components. It's been too long since this thread was brought back to the top.


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

While waiting to fix the 29er, I put this together to keep on riding.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Just finished up a 37 Schwinn Admiral










After some dirt time


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> Very cool.





rev106 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks. Wasn't trying to be period correct on anything mostly stuff I had from other builds, just wanted a fun, great looking cruiser. May eventually put a truss fork I have on there after a repaint to match, it needs more offset as the head tube is very slack ~63-64deg.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> Just finished up a 37 Schwinn Admiral
> 
> Sweeeet! Alan Bonds approved I'll bet. I want a "C" model for my next build!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Coaster Brake Challenge ready!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just got my buddy's bike together today at the shop. Rides like a dream.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Dig the "C" SC_Jack, Made a little progress on mine. Got the steer tube extended on the fork, and the wheels are coming together. Possibly by this winter:


----------



## az45 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Fleetwood updated image link*

97 KHS Fleetwood with minor mods and some paint.


----------



## az45 (Jul 21, 2010)

My Other KHS. This bike was a prize on the Wheel of Fortune(1 of 2 given at the same time) and Vanna may have sat on it. When I bought it it hadn't been ridden, the brakes cables weren't even connected.

It remains un-ridden and hangs in my office. 
And no, YOU CAN'T SNIFF THE SEAT!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get a set of these tensioner bolts? Saw some new ones on ebay the other day and didnt bid, now they're gone


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 26, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Anybody know where I can get a set of these tensioner bolts? Saw some new ones on ebay the other day and didnt bid, now they're gone


Pre War Rear Axel Bolts Schwinn Elgin Columbia Shelby Murray | eBay


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahhh thanks. I knew the title was worded strangely and I couldn't remember what to search for.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

37 Admiral Klunker in action on a mild step up


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ And no helmet! Why to go! One, "klunker" to the head and it's a done deal. Can you put the klunker in your trust for me, I'll take great care of if.

Now, this is where he comes back with some lame excuse.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's his choice "dad" thanks for caring though!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

`


Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ And no helmet! Why to go! One, "klunker" to the head and it's a done deal. Can you put the klunker in your trust for me, I'll take great care of if.
> 
> Now, this is where he comes back with some lame excuse.


Go **** yourself!


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Look at all the pics of GF, C. Kelly, A. Bonds and all those guys "back in the day" 

BMX'ers sometimes wore goofy equestrian or football helmets then, sometimes not.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Ah, a few bumps to the noggin are just part of growing up, I certainly had my share. Ofcourse I was born a genius but now I am only as smart as Rumphy.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got this on ebay for a klunker project. Now that I have it put together & got to ride it I think Ill leave it alone for awhile. It may be the coolest thing I've ever owned. 

Somwhere around 1940 Sun Racer. Rear wheel is not original. Shame 'cause I love the patina on the white front wheel. 










Here's a brighter picture


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

beautiful! i hope you find a smaller ring.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know! That thing is like a manhole cover lol


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice. Gonna keep the skiptooth?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- that Sun Racer is great! That looks like a blast to ride.

Here is an old S&S Newport I picked up.


----------



## RyanPartridge (Aug 23, 2013)

stan lee said:


> Wow- that Sun Racer is great! That looks like a blast to ride.
> 
> Here is an old S&S Newport I picked up.


Very cool! Never seen an S&S with canti-mounts before.

The fork looks like a 7/8" Bassett or Cal Cruiser, definitely not an S&S.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> Nice. Gonna keep the skiptooth?


Only until I klunkerize it. That front ring is steel and nearly 1/4" thick. Really makes you appreciate modern alloys!

I weighed the rear wheel and tire. Nearly 9 lbs. By comparison my 29er Flow wheel with a 2.4 Specialized Purgatory is less than 4 lbs. :lol:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

stan lee said:


> Wow- that Sun Racer is great! That looks like a blast to ride.
> 
> Here is an old S&S Newport I picked up.


Great looking bike!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

RyanPartridge said:


> Very cool! Never seen an S&S with canti-mounts before.
> 
> The fork looks like a 7/8" Bassett or Cal Cruiser, definitely not an S&S.


Thanks, Don Cook out of Crested Butte built the bike up around 1980 and he welded on the der hanger so I guess it's likely he welded on the brake bosses as well. I appreciate the info on the fork, I wasn't sure what it was. It has odd boss placements on the lower inside of both legs.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

while this bike was built and inspired by don cook, all the wheelsmithing, brazing and such at the time was being done by mike rust. he's the guy who inspired all of us C.B.ers in the early eighties. in many ways still ahead of his time. R.I.P.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

den haag said:


> while this bike was built and inspired by don cook, all the wheelsmithing, brazing and such at the time was being done by mike rust. he's the guy who inspired all of us C.B.ers in the early eighties. in many ways still ahead of his time. R.I.P.


Thanks for that, it's a great name to know and I've found some good information. Don said he thought that either Steve or him did the work, did Mike work with them often from what you know?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's the latest version of my '64 Typhoon

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0254.jpg" >


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

absolutely. mike was very enthusiastic and gave his time and talent fairly freely. his money job was wrenching for neil murdoch at bicycles etc. but only for a couple of years. he moved into a shop in salida with don mclung and produced "the shorty", which was the first elevated chainstay bike i know of, and a line of custom highwheelers.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i met don first in summer of 1981. he had the only gary littlejohn chrom-mo frame i've ever seen. sturmey archer drums with a freewheel rear. beautiful bike. where is it?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

The gary chro-mo frames are sick, only had my paws on one once.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Bonds Bombers*

My buddy and I went for a Bomb last night on two Allen Bonds, Hybrids, as he calls them. 
He was the first guy to actually build pretty "Klunkers/Mountainbikes/All Terrain Bikes/Bombers" with meticulously painted frames and polished parts.

He is building more....If interested check his site and contact him.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Klunking is fun, and addictive! I keep wanting to build another one like I need another bike. I think most of the guys on here are the DIY types and the build is half the fun!


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes. You NEED another one!!


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

Finished my modern Klunker build. Used parts bin and new grips.
Aluminum Trek Calypso is now the* "Beach Bruiser"*


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's cool. How's it ride?


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

Took it on rocky gravel downhill road, sandy trail and sweeping fast singletrack with sandy spots and I'm afraid I really like it! The slack headtube lets you barrel through obstacles and makes steep stuff less sketchy while the slack seat tube angle places you closer to the rear axle so on 26" wheels the rear feels tucked and can get through the turns. Only one real ride though and the chain is old so was skipping like crazy. I was "racing" a little local fun trail with some guys so I didn't have time to "dial in" the bike.

Way too fun! highly recommended, but I dont have much storage space for it! I end up wanting to keep everything I build anyhow but this has all the parts to go back to a clean cruiser so it may have to go. Not before I have some more fun on it though.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

My late 90s Mongoose Zuma. I tried to make a stick shifter for it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I can't remember if I posted this one in here. I just rebuilt and painted the fork to match.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Just (mostly) finished my 1962 Schwinn cruiser, thought some would like to see.
I added, what I believe to be a 1940's Western Flyer springer fork, Hurricane Zeke cranks with a Spot chain ring, Hurricane H45ss seat post, old Magura motorcycle brake levers, Mavic Crossride wheels and Avid BB5 disc brakes. I had to make custom bolt on disc brake rear dropouts and a mount for my WF springer fork.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks awesome! Do you have a shot of the disc brake mount? I want to rig up something similar, but I'm short on ideas.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> View attachment 838695
> View attachment 838696
> View attachment 838697
> View attachment 838698
> ...


So very wrong and at the same time, so very right! Love it! I'm bringing my Excelsior project back to the mountain to hopefully finish over the winter. Tandem disc brake on the rear, Bendix drum up front. Gonna be nice!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Kind of a "neo-retro" thing. I made bolt on disc/ derailluer dropouts so I can return the frame to its original state if need be, but I'm loving it how it sits now.

Anyway Vic, I guess your back up north again, who like to see your Excelsior project, I'm slowing working on my klunker also, need some idea's and need some parts ie; 2 spd Bendix rear hub with coaster brake and a front drum brake. I'm using Joe Breeze' s klunker as my build model.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

end of the line for this one, just last month.
Mine since 1985, Que Lastima...


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Latest version of this one:


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

elvez said:


> end of the line for this one, just last month.
> Mine since 1985, Que Lastima...


Bummer! Lawwill?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Sizzler, what disc mount on which bike are you looking for?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

looks like a panda pro am, it can be fixed though.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep, Panda.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Sizzler, what disc mount on which bike are you looking for?


I would like to see the mount you did to work with the suspension fork on that rad one you posted in post 534.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Boy named SSue said:


> I would like to see the mount you did to work with the suspension fork on that rad one you posted in post 534.


And I would like to see the rear brake mount on that bike.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep posted sizzles and Boy named Sue, I'll take close up pics this weekend and post them on this thread.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is the pictures of my custom disc dropouts I made for my cruiser. I didn't want to compromise the frame by welding on braze on's , so I carved them out of aluminum plate and bolted them on. I put a bolt in the dropout so it would limit the amount of adjustment and make it easier for the disc brake to line up correctly, also made a dropout with a derailleur mount, in which I put a steel insert in for the threads. I also spread the rear end to 135mm spacing. I was going for the "home made" look, which I think I accomplished.

On the fork, I put the mount on the outside of the existing fork link. 
The bike is awesome, a lot of old and a little new. So far everything works perfectly.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Quote...." Klunking is fun, and addictive! I keep wanting to build another one like I need another bike. I think most of the guys on here are the DIY types and the build is half the fun!"

A New Koski Klunk Fork for your Cruiser?

Get this...there will be a small batch of Koski forks made. These will be made in a similar style to Donny's original design he had Cook Bros. make back in the day for the Bombing community. These were used by everyone, including JB and GF, on there bikes because it was essentially the first ATB fork.

These new forks will be done with a 1" machined steer, for all you forkless Klunkers out there, that will increase in diameter where the 'Uni-crown' blades will be welded.
There are other cool twists to this Bomber fork, such as new style drop-outs and different brake type mount options.

The size of the first run on the the DK 'Bro-line Fork' will depend on the demand.

Interested? Let us know ASAP.


----------



## Highlux (Oct 29, 2013)

What are the good brands of cruisers to get? I mean is an old Schwinn considered a good one...I really would love to go through a really cool one and build it nice. What are the brands with the really sweet chrome tube ends? I like the schwinn lines.

Maybe a little lower. Fat tires. Flat black powdercoat. SS. Big curvy frame.
but with updated carbon parts post stem bars Nice brooks saddle. Kinda restomod cruiser. old school motorcycle bucket stlye headlight.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Picked up this partially Klunked Trailmate today. It'll be my fall project. Will post after pictures once I'm done. I'm thinking bullmoose bars will give it a better forward geometry for trail riding. Don't know if I'll do single or multispeed but plan on going freewheel and front/back brakes


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

anyone own a raleigh retroglide? thinking of using the frame and throwing a mix of modern and retro mtb parts to build a retrotec styled mtb

anyone know what the headtube size, bb size, opinions on the geometry of frame

i am leaning toward the raleigh cuz of the vbrake rear mount bossess, alu frame (assuming)


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's my 1983 Fuji "Cruiser". The squishiest ride I have.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

A little something built up for the 37 C. I was tempted to remove the blue, but thought twice because I want the final project to look the part with equal patina everywhere. The color is growing on me, kinda. I have way too many bikes with drum brakes:



Should be done any year now.

The fork steer tube has been extended, the wheels are done, running out of excuses:


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*New Koski Klunk Fork!*

These are now in limited production...
Most will have Paragon Machine Works cantilever boss' with removable posts but some will be without for drum brakes.
These will have long 1" steer tubes (7/8" - 22.2 I.D.) to fit Schwinns and early 26" BMX frames.
They will come in either black or white powder coat with the Koski at the front of the DP in a contrasting color.

*The modeled image has a hole near the top of the DP. This will not be there.

Handmade in Nor-Cal. 
PM me to get on the list.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice Koski fork! If it rides as well as the Koski I had on my '89 MB-1, this will be sweet.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Cruiser/Klunker*

Here's a klunker given to me by a coworker's husband who used to ride it down Mt. Tam in the seventies. It was a total rust bucket (or should I say, had a nice patina?), but what turned me onto it was the Morrow coaster brake.







It was ridable, but had many broken spokes, the steel rims were, uh, steel, and the truss fork had obviously been bent and re-straightened.
I had the rear wheel rebuilt around the Morrow coaster brake hub with Sun Rhyno Lite rims, which resemble the aluminum box rims of the 80's, and used a similar-diameter White Industries front hub with a matching rim (in hindsight, I should have built it with my Phil Wood front hub with 1/4" allen bolts...). A Chris King BMX headset and Bontrager fork rounded out the package.







The huge chainring up front was useless on uphills and the flat bars were jarring on downhills. So I searched ebay for a smaller inch-pitch chainring and went back to the original cruiser bars. The picture below is its current state (the one in front  ).







You may ask what the bracket on the handlebars is for. That's for the basket when I take it down to the market, so I suppose that qualifies it as both a klunker and a cruiser. I'm quite fond of the patina :thumbsup:.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

Correction: The last picture above is not its current state. I replaced the bent chro-moly seatpost with a solid aluminum rod.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's some latest pics of customer bikes. We have An article One done up in gray and black with a two speed kickback hub, a Article Three, and a Two in nickle with red bits. Keep cruizin'!


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the great posts. My family patiently endured me spending the day after Thanksgiving doing almost nothing but clicking through all 23 pages of this forum. Now I have some inspiration for my next klunker build.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Dunno if this fits here.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice! Did you make that frame yourself?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I wish. It was brazed by Steve Garro at Coconino Cycles.

Coconino Cycles - www.coconinocycles.com

Here's another I have in the stable although it has XTR M900 parts now.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

way too much travel for my interpretation of "cruiser". not even retro, just sayin' nice build. looks like fun


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

den haag said:


> way too much travel for my interpretation of "cruiser". not even retro, just sayin' nice build. looks like fun


Thanks. Its not even close to retro, except for the brake bosses. It's my race bike and sports geo and riding characteristics to match. Still, it's a great all day rig built simple with ease of maintenance in mind for travel to remote corners of the globe.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Still need to do the finish work, these were 20" Diamond Back BMX bikes made into 24" cruisers. Did a couple 26" ones a while back. Using the project to practice my TIG welding, I have a ways to go


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I absolutely love this bike. Great look.



fishcreek said:


> It may not be VRC but it is Classic, Trek Cruiser Classic


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got on the build list for 2015. Pretty stoked to work with Steve.


Vader said:


> I wish. It was brazed by Steve Garro at Coconino Cycles.
> 
> Coconino Cycles - www.coconinocycles.com
> 
> Here's another I have in the stable although it has XTR M900 parts now.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Fun project indeed. What about BB heights? Geo? Handling?


rev106 said:


> View attachment 859120
> View attachment 859121
> 
> 
> Still need to do the finish work, these were 20" Diamond Back BMX bikes made into 24" cruisers. Did a couple 26" ones a while back. Using the project to practice my TIG welding, I have a ways to go


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

bb heights are good, how they ride? I got them pretty close to a gt 24 I have so they should be ok, both are different though. total franken-build. Not for me anyways. Ride on.


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Brian, I remember when this bike was on CL.....Aaron


bloud said:


> Here's my 1983 Fuji "Cruiser". The squishiest ride I have.
> 
> View attachment 847243
> 
> View attachment 847242


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Cruiser thread huh, I guess this is a big part of where I fit in here.*

I have built quite a few cruisers over the last 5 years, and I still own most of these. I'll just share some of the photo's, as there are more bikes, so enjoy these for now!


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Jan 7, 2014)

rev106 said:


> Here's some latest pics of customer bikes. We have An article One done up in gray and black with a two speed kickback hub, a Article Three, and a Two in nickle with red bits. Keep cruizin'!


Hey, what is this? Panda tribute? True torch?


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Darn... thread killer?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I dig the Pro Cruiser!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

And the double downtube Champion.


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Lawwill Pro Cruiser, frame was a copy of the 1976 Schwerma Champion 20" BMX frame. I collect Champions, which was the motivation to get this one, and this one is even more rare!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

No Pro Cruiser yet, but I have a Champion.


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Both your bikes are killer!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a Love/Hate relationship with both those bikes.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*1987 Murray Monterey*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

a friend came across this but I have no idea what it is. Any ideas?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tductape said:


> I have a Love/Hate relationship with both those bikes.


 I like that.. Drama!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

colker1 said:


> I like that.. Drama!


I love the DX because it is pretty to look at, but every time I admire it, I see the modern bits where I cut corners.

I love the Champion because it is unique and rare, but every time I look at it, I realize I have dropped more money on it to get it right than any other bike in my collection. Far from my favorite bike in the garage, I could have pooled that money and got one heck of an Annapurna.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

gsy971 said:


> anyone own a raleigh retroglide? thinking of using the frame and throwing a mix of modern and retro mtb parts to build a retrotec styled mtb
> 
> anyone know what the headtube size, bb size, opinions on the geometry of frame
> 
> i am leaning toward the raleigh cuz of the vbrake rear mount bossess, alu frame (assuming)


The 7 speed version had a derailleur hanger and threaded BB if I remember. That should make it easier to work with.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Latest from the lab...


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Big Ripper Sighting!*

Saw this beauty while out & about in Portland Oregon today!


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Klunk fork.*

DK003
More available.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

Retro not vintage


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Kirby Klunker*

Ran into this gentleman on the way to work. His klunker caught my eye so I had to pay it a compliment. We chatted a bit and it turns out he is a vintage Kirby vacuum cleaner restorer. He found the frame in a backyard somewhere and he painstakingly treated the rust, clear coated the frame and added parts... I love the pointed rear drop out and the matching point in the chain guard!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

tclar4 said:


> " it turns out he is a vintage Kirby vacuum cleaner restorer.


Fact: There is always someone out there with a stranger hobby than yours. Thank you for reminding me of that.


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

Good god, Aaron, total overload, thread killer. You may have seen the Fuji Cruiser on CL when I listed it for a moment? I think I got it off eBay unless I've totally forgotten...


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

They are ready...if interested pm me.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

PM me if you would like one.
thx
p


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

Chinese Ti Newsboy/Cruiser frame?? 

I know this has been touched on before on MTBR but I am looking to see if there are any specifics if anyone bought one of these merlin newsboy clones and how their overall experience was and how the bike looks fully built. Its about $860 delivered from CN to US not taken into account possible customs duties and fees.
Untitled Document
XI'AN CHANGDA TITANIUM PRODUCTS CO.,LTD.

IMHO the frame looks very very promising for those 99.9% of us who won't or can't shell out $5k+ for a original merlin nor can afford Black Sheep or Retrotec.
thanks


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

elvez said:


> Latest version of this one:


Nice HD , i had the opportunity to scoop one up in Houston this winter but i let it go .

Nice cruiser thread .


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Bigboy Cruiser.*

A 29er...Cam has been talking about building these for a while.
Now he has done did it. I got to ride it a bit...It rides well and slides!

To check out Cam's stuff do;
Falconer Cycles

WTB Rad People Who Ride: Cameron Falconer and Falconer Cycles | WTB


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn you!

I DON'T need any more bikes. I don't NEED any more bikes. I don't need ANY more bikes. I don't need any MORE bikes....



PiasRoller said:


> A 29er...Cam has been talking about building these for a while.
> Now he has done did it. I got to ride it a bit...It rides well and slides!
> 
> To check out Cam's stuff do;
> ...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

N +1 you can't escape math....


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have an extra set of 175 XT Hollowtech cranks I want to put on my cruiser and am looking for a good source for a BMX/one-piece to English threaded standard bottom bracket adapter. There are many available, but in past experience, some are total crap. Anyone have something they recommend? 

I also bought the BMX to 1-1/8" headset adapter mentioned on these forums, so I'll be putting a modern suspension fork on it also. I know the HTA will be super-slack, but the current 160 one-piece cranks are prone to pedal-scrape with a rigid fork, so some extra BB height - and extra torque from longer cranks - will be welcome. It will likely be single-speed Morrow coaster brake in the rear with a mechanical disc and Fox Float 140 up front. 

I know I'll probably break the frame where the headtube meets the downtube, but that's why I have more than one bike ... and I may reinforce it with some more fillet brazing to prevent this. I could braze it myself, but would rather pay a pro to do it. I have two pre-war frames for this project and would like to strip, reinforce and re-paint one of them. Does anyone know someone in the SF Bay Area who does this kind of work?

Any tips are welcome. I will post pics of the final project.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

How about one of these?


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

rev106 said:


> How about one of these?


That won't work. I was thinking of something like this, but there are several brands and they come in both 3 bolt and 4 bolt configurations. Has anyone used one with Hollowtech cranks?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I've used both 3 and 4 bolt but not with Hollowtech. Fixed cup BB's might be any issue because of the increased shell width. I use either Phil or older Race Face square taper BB's for the work around.


goto11 said:


> That won't work. I was thinking of something like this, but there are several brands and they come in both 3 bolt and 4 bolt configurations. Has anyone used one with Hollowtech cranks?
> View attachment 874829


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've used both for conversions and they work great but I've never used them with hallowtech cranks however I don't see why that would make any difference.


As far as the frame breaking...I don't know. My main rigs are all cruiser frames and the only one I've broken was my 52 Schwinn that one broke where the seat stays meet the seat tube and only after I powder coated it, rode it for a year before that w/ no problems. The powder coat process may have had something to do with that, not sure, could have been making the rear end 126mm... My other two rigs are both single speed ones with hand brakes and one coaster that I have beat the crap out of, raced hard etc and they have never given me any grief, components have been wasted many times over. Your call of course just my two cents.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Powder coating your frame had nothing to do with your frame breaking. I'm guessing it was spreading your rear triangle that did that frame in.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Funny how it happened right after I did the finish.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

rev106 said:


> I've used both for conversions and they work great but I've never used them with hallowtech cranks however I don't see why that would make any difference.
> 
> As far as the frame breaking...I don't know. My main rigs are all cruiser frames and the only one I've broken was my 52 Schwinn that one broke where the seat stays meet the seat tube and only after I powder coated it, rode it for a year before that w/ no problems. The powder coat process may have had something to do with that, not sure, could have been making the rear end 126mm... My other two rigs are both single speed ones with hand brakes and one coaster that I have beat the crap out of, raced hard etc and they have never given me any grief, components have been wasted many times over. Your call of course just my two cents.


I weigh 215 without gear, ride hard and have broken frames before. The reason I thought I'd end up breaking my cruiser frame was the slack head tube angle resulting from the extra 140mm fork length, which increases the stress on the joint between the head tube and down tube.

That said, it's nice to hear that yours has held up. I'll post some more pics once built up, but here's the frame and head badge .


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry, having trouble with the uploader...


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok...My son and I built up a klunk with the new fork; then threw it into a Derby pile within a few hours of it's creation for a christening. 
It's in there somewhere, near the bottom.
Thanks to DK there will be many more happy Bombers out there.
p


----------



## Just The Tip (Sep 27, 2009)

i have a set of those koski forks! they sure are sweeeeet!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

they are beautiful, and i feel very lucky to have mine. the intended bike is 2,000 miles away and waiting. hopefully not for too long.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Those new Koski forks are cool, but when I think Koski, I visualize that gradual curve starting high on the blade.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*King Sting Klunker Survivor*

Here is one I just picked up. King Sting with Schwinn springer fork, Front SA Drum and rear 3 speed SA Drum. Araya 7C rims. Team Schwinn cranks. Tuf neck and bmx bars. Killer survivor Mongoose grips. All I did was swap out the rubber Brooks saddle for a leather one. I hate to break up a survivor but I would love to put bmx forks on this and put the springer on my Schwinn DX.


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

That is killer!


ScottyMTB said:


> Here is one I just picked up. King Sting with Schwinn springer fork, Front SA Drum and rear 3 speed SA Drum. Araya 7C rims. Team Schwinn cranks. Tuf neck and bmx bars. Killer survivor Mongoose grips. All I did was swap out the rubber Brooks saddle for a leather one. I hate to break up a survivor but I would love to put bmx forks on this and put the springer on my Schwinn DX.
> 
> View attachment 885113
> View attachment 885114
> ...


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wife's Nishiki Blazer cruiser I built for her...great for riding downtown or around the neighborhood.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Latest from the lab.


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 16, 2014)

I built this, started with a felt "Canvas" and built up the rest.

















Recently, (Last week) I built this


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ju
























st got this 53 together, rides nice. The road cranks are a little murderous on my legs though.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice...True Bomber style. Schvine fork...And those DX forward facing drop-out frames are the stuff they handle better than the prewars at speed. 
I have been looking for a decent DX for some parts I have...A solid alum. dirt bike bar, Redline double, blk astrabula embossed cranks, 2.125 Ukai's and a Shimano MX hub set. 
Cha Mon.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I will trade you mine for one of those new forks you have been peddling.

White, with canti mounts. I will leave the truss rods and head badge on


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

goto11 said:


> That won't work. I was thinking of something like this, but there are several brands and they come in both 3 bolt and 4 bolt configurations. Has anyone used one with Hollowtech cranks?
> View attachment 874829


Yes, the Truvativ 3 bolt design works fine with external cups. I run modern XT cranks with no issues.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

PiasRoller said:


> Nice...True Bomber style. Schvine fork...And those DX forward facing drop-out frames are the stuff they handle better than the prewars at speed.
> I have been looking for a decent DX for some parts I have...A solid alum. dirt bike bar, Redline double, blk astrabula embossed cranks, 2.125 Ukai's and a Shimano MX hub set.
> Cha Mon.


I agree, the bike rode well in the dirt, It could use a smaller chain ring, 52t is a bit much to be pushing up hill. I like the pressed frames better than the pre-war stuff they are more sturdy, the drop outs on a pre-war frame tend to be on the flimsy side. I don't even need this bike, I had the extra set of drums and wanted to get them into use. I have a 52 straight bar the I love and have rode so much I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th set of tires. My normal mtb's are collecting dust.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice! What rear d. did you go with?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suntour 7 something or other, I had 37 of them in a box at the shop


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*pro Cruiser's*

Donny's design...
The red is the frame Donny gave Mert.
The orange is the first PC proto (or one of).
The chrome is a Champion BMX... duh.
The gold is the result...Turn the seat clamp around to steepen the seat angle. 
This is how they stayed.
Just say'in...they may have sold more with a steeper seat angle.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, 
Some very cool stuff!

I want to take the red one out. State of the art.


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

My fun ride MTB with a few bmx parts.

















And my Electra Cruiser


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool little slice of how it came about, don't the pro cruiser have a crazy long wheel base? I have a GL fireoad cruiser and it is just too long to wield in the dirt well..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My Champion is the worst handling bike I own. Hats off to those who made it work BITD. Total chick magnet on the boulevard though.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Latest from the lab for a customer.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rev - What kind of coaster brake set up are you using there? That bike looks awesome! Rich.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it's a highstop or kt, the same for the most part. The rims are alloy with 12 gauge spokes, pretty cool!


----------



## S-Trail (Apr 30, 2013)

*Larkspur Canyon Downhill!*



George Newman AKA "The Mad Bomber" This is the last cruiser he rode up to about 1984. Hanging on the wall is his repack winning frame & front wheel



George Newman, Repack.... Brakes? Who needs brakes?



George passing Joe.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

now thats cool stuff, thanks!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool stuff.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Schwinn vs. Colson*

Very nice Mr. S-Trail. OK..OK. What are the angles and BB drop on those Colson thangs?
Compared to say a Schwinn? I think we know a postwar (forward facing drop-out) Schwinn handles speed better than a prewar, so maybe one of the reasons for George being so freakishly fast was the handling of your more favored Colson's.
Oh'ya and since you will not let that Lawsuit go maybe I should be looking for a Colson. 
Here is a picture of brother, Shreadyready's, Retrotec-Inglis he won by riding an old Schwinn really fast. 
Hugh...Wins on a Schwinn but has the guy build a Colson. HA HA HA - What? 
What is dat rudimentary brake thing over on the left dair. 
Oh, and that helmut looks like it was purchased at the Salvation Armyz.


----------



## S-Trail (Apr 30, 2013)

*Shvinn Vs Colson...*



PiasRoller said:


> Very nice Mr. S-Trail. OK..OK. What are the angles and BB drop on those Colson thangs?
> Compared to say a Schwinn? I think we know a postwar (forward facing drop-out) Schwinn handles speed better than a prewar, so maybe one of the reasons for George being so freakishly fast was the handling of your more favored Colson's.
> Oh'ya and since you will not let that Lawsuit go maybe I should be looking for a Colson.
> Here is a picture of brother, Shreadyready's, Retrotec-Inglis he won by riding an old Schwinn really fast.
> ...


You vant-n-z anglz ya? Dependenz on vat forken-z you choose ya

I used to think of the post war Schwinn as the poor boys Colson... well before the inter-web anyhow! Pretty easy to find now.

Freddy's rig is loosely based on a late 30's Iver Johnson 


Oh... I went over to Donny's tonight and traded my fork in on a canti delete! and I'm putting them on my King Sting.

Fret Not! Those Lawsuits have like 65 degree head angles! Can you say wheel flop. They probably get real stable at like... 90mph!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a lil number I've been working on all winter. More of a retro/modern bike. 60's metal flake, Brooks leather, and some other blingy parts. The best part is the crank. It's an old Shimano from my 1990 GT Karakoram, the first mtb that was bought for me when I was 16. Cheers!

































Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Getting around to this rust bucket, told myself I'd strip the 50+ junkers in my yard first so now I have a 3 foot pile of parts to contend with.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

anortherncrazy said:


> Here's a lil number I've been working on all winter. More of a retro/modern bike. 60's metal flake, Brooks leather, and some other blingy parts. The best part is the crank. It's an old Shimano from my 1990 GT Karakoram, the first mtb that was bought for me when I was 16. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a 70"s van but on a bike. Sweet!!!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well instead of eating and drinking like most people on the 4th, I took the extra day off to get some much needed TIG welding practice in. I saw a double down tube Champion on Ebay and it went for 1800 bucks, not that I couldn't afford the money but the sense that I was indeed a rube would not leave my mind easily, so I decided to make my own. I used my I.F. single speed frame to get the angles, so it's a very quick steering bike, perhaps too much for the street. I made a jig and wrote everything down so I could reproduce it or tweak it if need be. I survived going up and down my street so far, we'll see.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Very cool thread! I love the curvey cruiser conversions. Finding one in a 22" frame isn't going to happen without serious capital outlay, but I could still work with a neighborhood cruiser.


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

rev106 said:


> Well instead of eating and drinking like most people on the 4th, I took the extra day off to get some much needed TIG welding practice in. I saw a double down tube Champion on Ebay and it went for 1800 bucks, not that I couldn't afford the money but the sense that I was indeed a rube would not leave my mind easily, so I decided to make my own. I used my I.F. single speed frame to get the angles, so it's a very quick steering bike, perhaps too much for the street. I made a jig and wrote everything down so I could reproduce it or tweak it if need be. I survived going up and down my street so far, we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 906001
> View attachment 906002
> ...


I totally dig the concept!


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's my entry. Not as nice as many here. KHS Fleetwood, I'm told it was from the first year run, one of 200 made. AL frame, debadged, King headset, Specialized cranks & Nexus 7 speed.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

My favorite cruiser on this thread. I went by my local Trek dealer hoping they had a Classic in stock. None, Trek is out of the cruiser business.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

My cruiser.

87' Mongoose ATB


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Another, my 30+ year old Nishiki Pacific, all original except for the tires (and baby seat). Steel frame must weigh 35 lbs. Perfect for the OCNJ boardwalk.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Cruising around the Oregon coast I stopped to take this picture only to have bike fall over and bend the hanger, ouch!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> Cruising around the Oregon coast I stopped to take this picture only to have bike fall over and bend the hanger, ouch!


Haha...I feel you're pain...can't tell you how many times I've been lining up a photo only to sense just a bit of movement...jump to catch bike, and beat my knees on the landing to save a scuffed pedal and grip end.

Cruiser looks sweet, and riding area looks fun.

Steve


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

good thing it is made of steel and you can always bend it back 100X, well not really.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Are 20"ers allowed? My 45 yo Fastback


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool cruiser!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Be still my heart...*

From Curtis Odom's flickr photostream.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

lastplace29er said:


> My favorite cruiser on this thread. I went by my local Trek dealer hoping they had a Classic in stock. None, Trek is out of the cruiser business.


They bought Electra so are back in. It's only a matter of time before they eff that up like they did all of the other brands they purchased over the years. Trek is like the General Motors of the bike industry.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! That's one of the most beautiful hubs i've ever seen! and as to that chainstay clamp,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

anortherncrazy said:


> Here's a lil number I've been working on all winter. More of a retro/modern bike. 60's metal flake, Brooks leather, and some other blingy parts. The best part is the crank. It's an old Shimano from my 1990 GT Karakoram, the first mtb that was bought for me when I was 16. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

den haag said:


> Wow! That's one of the most beautiful hubs i've ever seen! and as to that chainstay clamp,,,,,,,,,,


I lost/gained an hour to his genius today... Just when I think the canary in my coal mine is about to go, in comes someone like Odom with the oxygen to keep me drilling down.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

An action shot for a change. Riding with a chest cold was so fun!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great picture. Not as cool as that flavor saver though.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, the snot mop.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Did a Repack the other day...*

Some sweet rides new and old.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Great turnout.


PiasRoller said:


> Some sweet rides new and old.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

A fine gathering! Sweet!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's my replacement rig for my old 64 that got nicked from the back of my truck . 1979 Schwinn cruiser frame with laying around bits so it's a nice budget build. Enjoy.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a Koski Bro-Bomber...It was in the pile. They roll on 650b wheels very well.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

IS that a new frame or an old one?


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

rev106 said:


> IS that a new frame or an old one?


new


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

That looks like the early one they made a few of way back in the day, I saw a pic of James Mcclean's bike he showed me, that's sweet! Any info on pricing and availability?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

In the mix, something that's been cooking up for a while now...


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a complete one.


----------



## S-Trail (Apr 30, 2013)

*Cam's Roller-Coaster Brake Special*

Test Run of Cam's 29er Cruiser!
[video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/386355/[/video]


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Saw on Ebay...Very inexpensive....and WAY cool!



rev106 said:


> View attachment 937280
> View attachment 937281
> View attachment 937282
> View attachment 937283
> ...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

S-Trail said:


> Test Run of Cam's 29er Cruiser!


That looked like fun. Those moments of gravity acceleration - when he just gapped the camera - were especially cool.

Who can speak to the lines? Repack Rider?


----------



## kobanna (Apr 25, 2004)

*96 Kona A'Ha*

I just finished this 96 Kona A'Ha, what a fun bike. I picked the frame up on ebay and had it powder coated at Groody Brothers.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty damn cool but that gold was too.


kobanna said:


> I just finished this 96 Kona A'Ha, what a fun bike. I picked the frame up on ebay and had it powder coated at Groody Brothers.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Made this on turkey day for some much needed TIG practice. Rides sweet!


----------



## suzu400 (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is a few pics of my Cook Bros. 3 bar.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

Kobanna, nice bike, I'm trying to buy a new kona like that. Having a hard time finding one.


----------



## goto11 (Jun 12, 2009)

kobanna said:


> I just finished this 96 Kona A'Ha, what a fun bike. I picked the frame up on ebay and had it powder coated at Groody Brothers.


Very clean build. I like that your remove all the braze-ons and bosses. Just looking at it brings back memories of riding my BMX bike as a kid. The coaster brake rules.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

they re-made the bike with 29 wheels I think, right?


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

, 29" wheels and disc brakes. Hopefully I'll have one by March.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

I just bolted my cruiser together this past weekend and thought I'd toss it into this thread. 

I started with a Craigslist-sourced 2009 35th-anniversary Redline MX-24. Nice bike but the colors were awful.










I blew it apart and had the frame and fork stripped and powder coated locally. This color combo, while being iconic for old-school Redline bikes, is a tribute to my Pro-Line. I made custom pads by using inkjet fabric transfers on a new set of blank Flite pads.

Here it is along with some of the cast off components.














































Think I'll hit the local BMX track with it when it opens in the spring.


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice looking bike, good job.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

*1939 Schwinn Cycleplane*

Shaketown ride after hanging in my garage for 15+ yrs.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Needs to be some dirt under those tires!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got this old cyclepro back into shape...


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just some thing I threw together from my parts bin .


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Proline69, What year is your bike? I am curious what fork you used? I like the looks of it.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Not sure of the yr of the bike , it's a Schwinn Heavy Duti and the fork is just a new cheap Sunlite 1" fork .


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

proline69 said:


> Just some thing I threw together from my parts bin .


Oooh! I spy some Flight cranks there.  I was just shopping for some on the Web earlier to put on my MX-24. I just built a custom set of Weinmann wheels wrapped in Comp IIIs a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

rev106 said:


> Got this old cyclepro back into shape...
> 
> View attachment 966955
> 
> ...


Nice rehab work there! Your checkered forks remind me of when I painted red checkers on the rear triangle of my Pro-Line in the mid-80s. Love it!


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

80Pro-Line said:


> Oooh! I spy some Flight cranks there.  I was just shopping for some on the Web earlier to put on my MX-24. I just built a custom set of Weinmann wheels wrapped in Comp IIIs a couple weeks ago.


Good eye there , yep I had those Flights so I thought I'd slap them on , also an inverted Profile stem and Elf bars and Suntour post clamp .


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Watch out for those sunlite forks, in our group we call them "The death fork". About 50% of them fail pretty bad...


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

rev106 said:


> Watch out for those sunlite forks, in our group we call them "The death fork". About 50% of them fail pretty bad...


Didn't really know that , thanks for the info . I don't do any stunts or wheelies so I should be ok . I do have an older Akusi fork but didn't wasn't to cut the steer tube since it's about 7-8" long .


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

80Pro-Line said:


> Nice rehab work there! Your checkered forks remind me of when I painted red checkers on the rear triangle of my Pro-Line in the mid-80s. Love it!


Thanks, kept the whole thing under 40 bucks using what was laying around.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some of my friends got really messed up from those things, they bend out so just keep your eye on them. I know a guy who has some 4130 forks....wink wink.


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just got my Kona Humuhumu, very nice riding bike. The only problem is, one gear just isn't enough. What would be the best way to add some gears to this bike? Thanks for your help with this, Dave.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

A two speed kick back hub would leave you sans cables, otherwise a 3-8 speed internal geared hub would do the trick.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

rev106 said:


> Watch out for those sunlite forks, in our group we call them "The death fork". About 50% of them fail pretty bad...


A bit of threadjack, but then again, many people reading this thread will have a frame with no fork....

What readily available fork could you recommend?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

twister1969 said:


> I just got my Kona Humuhumu, very nice riding bike. The only problem is, one gear just isn't enough. What would be the best way to add some gears to this bike? Thanks for your help with this, Dave.


One gear is enough


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What's your gear combo? What type of terrain would you like to ride? Try SS for awhile. Hang out in the SS forum. Go out and hammer it.


twister1969 said:


> I just got my Kona Humuhumu, very nice riding bike. The only problem is, one gear just isn't enough. What would be the best way to add some gears to this bike? Thanks for your help with this, Dave.


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

Would I be able to keep the disc brake?


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

twister1969 said:


> Would I be able to keep the disc brake?


Probably. Some Shimano Alfine internal geared hubs are disk brake compatible.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sturmey archer is worth looking into, not sure if they make a disc brake two speed though.

Something else..


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

Propguy, thanks for the info. Rev106, nice looking bike.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Stock Red Menace for starters. Re-laced rims and re-shod them with bullseye hubs. White industries Freewheel out back. Redline Flight cranks, welgo pedals, Porkchop chain ring and v-brake bolt-on canti-bosses. Evil Ed stem and Crooks seat post clamp, SE racing seat, Oury grips. Stay Rad!


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I had never heard of Red Menace before, so I googled and found this thread.
2015 Genuine Bicycle Products Red Menace 26 - BMXmuseum.com Forums
If you ride hard on it, please let us know how it holds up.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Same cool stuff and clergy.
Ya...they need to come up to do the Biketoberfest Repack ride with us! www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrK0oOQ9PLg


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

fat tire trader said:


> I had never heard of Red Menace before, so I googled and found this thread.
> 2015 Genuine Bicycle Products Red Menace 26 - BMXmuseum.com Forums
> If you ride hard on it, please let us know how it holds up.











Here's me railing it with a chest cold in cbc 10. Yes, they hold up to being ridden hard for sure.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Just picked this up. '83 Cycle Pro Custom 5.









































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

I should go pick up the single speed one too.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's the latest from the lab.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

got a batch back from the anodizer.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

rev106 said:


> Stock Red Menace for starters. Re-laced rims and re-shod them with bullseye hubs. White industries Freewheel out back. Redline Flight cranks, welgo pedals, Porkchop chain ring and v-brake bolt-on canti-bosses. Evil Ed stem and Crooks seat post clamp, SE racing seat, Oury grips. Stay Rad!


awesome


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Can anyone identify this cruiser frame? It came into our shop (non-profit bike recycler) as a donation. I don't think it's actually a GT, despite the decals. There are no other markings on the frame.

It had some silly parts, which I replaced with other silly parts. The rear hub is a Spot Brand, and there's a scrap of a Bianchi sticker on the headtube that could just be stuck on for flair.


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

*Breezer Ignaz*


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Jak0zilla said:


> Can anyone identify this cruiser frame? It came into our shop (non-profit bike recycler) as a donation. I don't think it's actually a GT, despite the decals. There are no other markings on the frame.
> 
> It had some silly parts, which I replaced with other silly parts. The rear hub is a Spot Brand, and there's a scrap of a Bianchi sticker on the headtube that could just be stuck on for flair.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Bianchi SASS with BMX risers.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

peter.thedrake said:


> Looks like a Bianchi SASS with BMX risers.


Yep, that's it - thanks! You should have seen the before pics. It had tiny little messenger style risers that would have not been out of place on a toddlers bike. We try to turn bikes around with what's on hand in the parts bins, so the makeover was not quite as in-depth as I'd like. :blush:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

So cool.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Definitely, still kicking myself for not getting the one at the shop BITD.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

just bought off CL for really good price on Ti cruiser old school newsboy type frame


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

*Please help with ID*

I went to look at an old Cannondale, which turned out to be garbage, but saw this sitting in a pile of frames, I dig the looks and thought it might be a fun project so I picked it up $60. Maybe it's obvious but I don't know much about these old cruisers so I'm trying to figure out what it is.

It has a Morrow skip tooth hub that dates to 1939, which may or may not be original. It's stamped E.P.D. on the bottom, but I think that might just be from the local police department.

The seat binder bolt is stamped "AS" and it has a Mesinger saddle, which again may or may not be original. No other markings as far as I can tell.

Any info/ideas appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

looks a lot like my monarch.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Columbia. That's my guess. 
-G


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The AS bolt is Arnold Schwinn. The bike isn't. 
Glad I could help.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

rev106 said:


> looks a lot like my monarch.


Cool bike! They do share a lot of similarities but the dropouts appear to be slightly different. Your wheel slides directly back while mine goes up then back. Also, there's an arc on the inside corner of my dropout.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

The bike is difinately not a Schwinn, but the AS on the seat binder stands for "Arnold Schwinn"
I don't know what it is, but it's pretty cool


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah there are so many out there that look very close to one another for sure. Well we all know it's a bike.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

rev106 said:


> Well we all know it's a bike.


Couldn't ask for a better answer than that!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Progress pic.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice. Here are some pics of a Columbia. It is the 80's repop of the classic five-star. The old Columbia I had had similar features but not the cross mounted kick stand. The seat collar on both sucked and I can see why there's a Schwinn one on there instead. I'll probably keep an eye out for one to replace the original. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Did you try posting pics on the CABE? That's more likely to yield a result.


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

My Trek Custom Cruiser


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

kalubi said:


> My Trek Custom Cruiser


Nice! Would like to see that rear v-brake mount.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

is that a negative rise stem to help negate the headtube angle?


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

I was looking at this frame too but wanted the double tubing that runs the middle like a proper old school cruiser


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

fishcreek said:


> Nice! Would like to see that rear v-brake mount.


fishcreek here you go. These mounts are normally used on BMX.


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

The bar in the middle of the frame works great as a handle when huffing up steep inclines.


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

gsy971 said:


> is that a negative rise stem to help negate the headtube angle?


It is, and for my preferred riding position.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

1982 Maruishi


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just got this from old time racer Aaron Cox, a modded Schwinn.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Suntour stem? That bike is cool.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Redline Brute stem


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Retro Old Paint


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here you go some tips...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

keep the cruiser thread alive....


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

*1983 Cycle Pro 5 Cruiser*

























Keeping the Cruiser Thread alive!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

my nieghbor has these just rotting away. worth doing a cruiser build? he has maybe 4 more similar bikes. I know the front one is a Goodrich bike.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a no brainer man, it's never too late to shred! Build!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished putting this together tonight. For commuting and bar hoping. Simple and fun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

looking good!!


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Installed Mr. Tick Bars, Dia Compe brakes and double goose neck. Rides smooth as a cruiser should.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Made this for the next Coaster Brake Challenge from two very large road bikes.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Garage sale find. Actually my father picked this up from a friend of his who was going to put it on the garage sale but I told him I'd take it. It's a one owner 1946 Schwinn. The guy saved up during the war to buy a bike for his paper route and as soon as they became available again this is what he got. This thing is completely original including the tires and tubes which are still soft, hold air, and ride great. The patina is perfect to me. Just a bit of fading and some chippy paint here and there. Although a klunker build would be fun, I won't be touching this one.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

WoW! That's a great one.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

not as beautiful as the 'proper' ones, but i love it:


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

Some cool scoots. Here's my effort, a 94 Specialized Rockhopper that's a work in progress.
*BEFORE*

*SO FAR*


----------



## JMARTIN (Aug 8, 2009)

Just posting an old frame I built up for cruising.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice, a KOS cruiser? Looking good.


----------



## JMARTIN (Aug 8, 2009)

rev106 said:


> Nice, a KOS cruiser? Looking good.[/QUOTE
> Don't know.I picked it up without wheels.Its a 26 inch.I probably change out the bars.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (Feb 8, 2010)

This frame was handled by Emory in the late 70s early 80s. No one is quite sure who truly produced the frame. I had it chromed.

Some of the parts in the build are:

Sun MTX rims.
DT Swiss Spokes
2-speed Sturmey Archer kickback rear hub with matching front hub.
base of stem is from a vintage Huffy. Clamps are True Torch.
Oakley grips
snakebelly tires
Gusset Prosecutor pedals
Landing Gear fork
Brooks saddle
Soma headset
Redline Device cranks


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> not as beautiful as the 'proper' ones, but i love it:
> 
> View attachment 1081988
> View attachment 1081989


Yo, Johnny...what are those handlebars and where can I get a set?


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

I just picked the cheapest MX handlebars from the german ebay page: KR Universal Lenker motocross 810 mm x 180 mm Dirt Bike,Pit Bike, ATV, Handlebar | eBay
I think they ship worldwide.
I love these bars and their weight gives good balance to the heavy rear hub...
Klunk on!


----------



## shinerider (May 19, 2005)

Picked up a basic Schwinn Cruiser from Craigslist wanting to build into a MTB runner. Bought some awesome bullhorns for it at a local swapmeet - just to find out about the whole 21.1mm quill stem vs. 22.2. Don't want to get an adapter, so back to the swapmeet, but with a set of calipers.

Also looking at getting a chainguide for the front so I don't drop the chain!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

most likely 22.2 if that is a tubular fork I spy there.... looks to be a later non-Chicago era Schwinn?


----------



## shinerider (May 19, 2005)

rev106 said:


> most likely 22.2 if that is a tubular fork I spy there.... looks to be a later non-Chicago era Schwinn?


Yeah, the stem it came with is 21.15 and the bullhorns I bought are 22.2. I WISH it was the other way around and I could shim it. Will have to check for serial# when I get home to figure out it's origin.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Picked this up yesterday. First klunker. Going to build my next one. So much fun to cruise around on! 1960 schwinn frame

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

*And now*


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

starting to build this frame up. removed the fork in picture and installed a mountain specific rigid fork from exotic carbon. 
I think the "correct" fork length for the frame is about 425mm or 42.5cm. From the manufacturer, the BB should be about 12 inches.
When I installed my new exotic carbon 425mm fork with wheels, the bike seemed a little "stretched" out. Realistically the frame may be a tad too big for me but not by much.
Although the top tube length is pretty spot on for my size, the TT is curved so I don't have as much stand over.
I would like to swap the the 425mm fork and get a rigid 390mm fork or a 405mm.
My question is if this will make a huge difference in riding or greatly disturb my bikes integrity. I am only using this for long road rides and general goofing around.

By the way the bike is a cruiser type Merlin Newsboy frame imported as a custom and sold by Spicer bicycles. It was bought used and I really just eyeballed it that it would fit me. When I put the frame up against my '95 Trek 8700 bike the frame seemed comparable in size. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Sorry no pictures right now


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think it will matter much. I have a lot of bikes and when I roll out on one I have not ridden in a while it feels weird, however by the time I get to the end of my street it feel normal. So one can get used to just about anything is what I'm getting at.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Old 1983 Jamis I found in the trash at work and restored.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

*Yeti Cruiser*

Anybody owns one of the Yeti Zephyr or knows where one is located?
Thx


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

My Firemans Texas Cruzer. Fun bike


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Been working on a redline squareback 26" clone. Got it all apart now so I can nickle plate it. Enjoy.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is my 2001 Panther as it stands today.

For the last few years it's been my Downtown LA have fun bike with occasional off road ventures.

Thinking about switching to an 1X11 drivetrain as I'm doing a lot more camping.

Need to locate a derailleur hanger first.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a kind of hanger that will slide over the dropout and be held in place by the axel, allowing you to use a higher end thread in type. I've seen them come with sunrace derailleurs.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

rev106 said:


> There is a kind of hanger that will slide over the dropout and be held in place by the axel, allowing you to use a higher end thread in type. I've seen them come with sunrace derailleurs.


As a back up I would be interested. Can you provide a link or picture?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have some at work, but don't know if they come by themselves. You'll have to do some homework on that....


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

arcdesigns said:


> As a back up I would be interested. Can you provide a link or picture?


Your LBS should have them in abundance (at least we do), they come with cheap derailleurs, you could get one and bolt a 'proper' one on it. DMR also makes chain tensioners where you can mount derailleurs.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Klunker bliss*


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Bar bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I'm hoping to pick this up from a local buddy once we figure out a fair value. 1994 i believe with tange ultimate ultralight tubing, redline single pinch cranks and crupi pedals/hubs.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

Crap...just found this thread....

Almost traded my white Cooks last week for a Primer... what was I thinking..?

I do have 2 of them.... the Blue one I got new in '84.. the White one a bit later. Really my first MTB... road tons of trails before "hyper glide"

"Gears are for queers".....

Ride Hard or Ride Home Alone...cruzer call..!!


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone know if someone sold LED retro bullet style lighting that has a handlebar mount for front or a seat/seatpost mount for the rear. Searching ebay and amazon and rat rod bike shops, and the only vintage style LED lights are fender mounted.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

gsy971 said:


> Anyone know if someone sold LED retro bullet style lighting that has a handlebar mount for front or a seat/seatpost mount for the rear. Searching ebay and amazon and rat rod bike shops, and the only vintage style LED lights are fender mounted.


Seems like you could fab up a bracket for this:

https://www.amazon.com/Bicycle-Acce...ke-20&linkId=b6ba4a471a5c6071ce661d4b8b2f8109


----------



## bumpedmyhead (Jul 5, 2018)

My cruiser. Soul Stomper








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

latest from the lab...


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Going to have my Stolen Zeke frame and fork powder coated in yellow. Should be cool with the orange rims and such, and it will remind me of my first Mongoose frame from way back around 1980.

Oh-and changing the gearing. I don't enough the current 25/11.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry its not complete, but I have been working a lot of hours. JC Higgins Flightliner, circa 1961-1963. The frame was painted purple when I bought it and the rat trap fork was really brittle.


----------



## thebigorangecat (May 14, 2010)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

One of my pals built up one of the frames I did.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

getting ready for the coaster brake challenge.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Have fun Bros.!


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's my Carver project. What a blast this thing is.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Before and after. 24" Flightliner cruiser, circa 1961. I could not pedal the 24" bike comfortably without raising the seat to unsightly heights, even with a lay back seat post. I decided to finish it off as a banana seat bike. 20" front and 24" rear.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

*Let's wake this thing up!*








Here's a pic of _*Duck Norris*_ from a recent ride, back when Canada still had sun


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

1962 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

^^Classic beauty!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

MattiThundrrr said:


> ^^Classic beauty!


That is too nice to klunk.


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

btl68 said:


> My La Salle-badged Schwinn with a Shimano Nexus 7-speed coaster-brake hub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many photos lost to photosuckit...:bluefrown:

I'll put the LaSalle photo back up and post up another build.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Twilight nicely hides the rust and dents on the old Flightliner.
I added a Sachs drum brake on the front.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

DBS Bicycle


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some updates. I had a sturmey archer two speed on the cook cruiser and it is such a poor functioning hub, the brake was terrifying to use even on flat surfaces. I put about 4-600 miles on the hub and after our last fire road cruise it was kaput. I had three broken Bendix manual two-speed hubs which I got one working. Say the crazy prices for oem snifter and cable on ebay so I made my own. Shifts good...brakes are not so good though.

The second bike I built up for our for our road cruise in a klunker style with a truss fork, 10 speed drive train and drum brakes, it was cool, you could ride it all day long but you could not really get rad on it. It was hard to input the bike to my riding style and the brakes were bad too, not to mention 37 feet of blue cables flapping about smile so I stripped it down and put a regular bmx fork on it and a coaster brake and wolla! It was a whole new bike, very fun to ride. Enjoy.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

You know I love them, Rev, but I'll keep telling you. Love those bikes!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

This has been posted before, but it's changed a lot since then. I machined the seatpost, bottom bracket adapter, rear brake mounts, headset spacer, & handlebar shim. Awaiting a front wheel being built with a Velo Orange rim and White Industries/RockShox 3 bolt disc hub. I've got a 3 bolt to 6 bolt adapter drawn up and programmed ready to machine on the CNC once I can get back to the shop. First dirt ride this morning was a blast!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My brother in law has stage 4 cancer and gave me his cruiser. At first I thought I'd never ride it, then I started riding around the neighborhood a little bit. That worked it's way up to 20 mile cruises around town with the wife.

One day we pedaled past the local mountain bike park and it brought back memories of my days as a semi-serious recreational mountain bike racer back in the early 90's.

One thing let to another and next thing you know I bought a Specialized Fuse and have been riding the trails almost every day since.

The cruiser was my gateway drug.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

celswick said:


> My brother in law has stage 4 cancer and gave me his cruiser. At first I thought I'd never ride it, then I started riding around the neighborhood a little bit. That worked it's way up to 20 mile cruises around town with the wife.
> 
> One day we pedaled past the local mountain bike park and it brought back memories of my days as a semi-serious recreational mountain bike racer back in the early 90's.
> 
> ...


I love it! We probably all have our own "gateway drug" bike story. I know I do! I'd love to see your cruiser, and post up your Fuse in the 29+/27.5+ forum if you haven't already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Trying to get better at welding, I have a long way to go. Still fun and worthy cruisers, enjoy.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Just bought one of these. The forks are junk, so I am replacing them with a set of Landing Gear. More upgrades are inevitable.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Spent some fun miles tooling around Tucson for CycloVia today. Enjoyed hanging out here.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

It was great to see so many folks out on bikes, skateboards, and scooters. Miles of city streets were closed to motorized traffic.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Not so much mtb, little more mx, but I put this little cruiser together this winter:


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Not so much mtb, little more mx, but I put this little cruiser together this winter:
> View attachment 1977795


That so reminds me of my first cool bike! I had Motomags on it (a light blue Royce Union).


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I freaking love riding this bike.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

One of the best bike purchases I've ever made


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------

